# تساؤلات وردود حول دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

يرجى من الأخوة ممن لديه أي رد أو استفسار حول دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية occupational health and safety الكتابة هنا


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو افادتنا بالدورة تفصيليا بغض النظر عن الاسئلة


----------



## magdy100 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*مواصفة نظام السلامة والصحة المهنية*

يسعدنى أخوانى المهندسين أن أكون أول من يبدء بالمشاركة وذلك طبعا بعد أذن أخى م / ghas971 فى هذا الموضوع المفيد والقيم جدا ولعلى حماستى له تأتى من باب المرور بتجربة انشائه فقد قمت مع أعضاء شركتنا بانشاء هذا النظام بدمجه مع نظام البيئة وخضت جميع مراحل انشاء النظام (نظام البيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية OHSAS18001/1999&ISO14001/2000 ) لذا أرجو من الله أن نوفق معا لشرح هذا النظام 
وذلك كما تفضلون أما السلامة والصحة والمهنية فقط وأما الاثنين معا وأنا أفضل أن يكون الاثنين معا وذلك لتشابه بنود المواصفتان ما عدا البند (4.3.1)وهو الاختلاف المؤثر فى المواصفتان وسوف تكون البداية من المواصفة OHSAS18001 وان اتفقنا على انشاء النظامين معا أمددكم بالمواصفة ISO14001/2000 .فعلى بركة الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم شكراً لاهتمامك أنا شخصياً ليس عندي مانع بالمشاركة، ولكن ألست معي بأنه يجب علينا البداية خطوة خطوة من المفاهيم إلى المخاطر حتى الوصول إلى التحكم والسيطرة وما يمثله نظام ايزو البية 14001 ونظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية 18001 حتى تحقيق الاستفادة القصوى فمن ليس لديه أي معلومات يستفيد بتابع الخطوات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

تكرم عيونك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو التركيز على السلامة المهنية في استخدام الات مثل التفريز والخراطة والتجليخ والتاكل بالشرر


----------



## hatata2000 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى انا اريد معرفه كيفيه متابعة الدوره انا نفسى اشترك بس مش عارف ازاى اتابع او طريقه عرضه وشكرا جدا جدا جدا انا *****ى
xxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني
المشرفة


----------



## آسر عبد السلام (12 ديسمبر 2006)

تحياتى الطيبه الى اصحاب المعلومات الجميله والمجهود الناجح باذن الله تعالى واشكركم جزيل الشكر 
بما افادتمونى به فى هذه المحاضره الجميله ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله عن كل مهندس يقرا هذه المحاضره


----------



## لورانس العربي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم والله يعطيك العافية والله يوفقك والقائمين على هذا الموقع 
نقدمون لنا والله خدمة كبيرة 
دمتم بخير


----------



## almawred_s (13 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم جدا ونشكر لكم المعلومات الهامه التي افدتمونا بها ونرجو المزيدذ
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## صناعي1 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العاية و نحن متابعون معك


----------



## kmayouf (13 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم جدا حيث أن السلامة منهج يغفل عنه الكثير من المدراء حيث أنهم يعتبرون التكاليف التي يتم صرفها لحماية الأفراد والممتلكات قيم ضائعة غير مستفاد منها بل وتكاليف غير ضرورية لذا اعتقد أن هذه الرسالة يجب أن تحمل من أفراد المنتدى ويتم إصالها لكل رئيس أو مسئول عن شركة
وشكرا.


----------



## Hamdallah (13 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع السلامة والصحة المهنية من اهم المواضيع في الحياة وذلك لا بد من متخصصين للخوض فية وهو مبني على نضام المخاطر ٌRisk system اشكر الزملاء جميعهم واخص ghas971 ` وMagdy على المحاضرة الجميلة والمفيدة وارجو الربط بين السلامة والصحة المهنية ونضام المخاطر للمؤسسة .


----------



## glider-pilot (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات ونتمنى منك المزيد نعم السلامه اهم شئ في العمل وأنا مدرب طيارين ارضي وكذلك فنيي طيران وقبل اي شئ أركز على السلامه( Safety First)


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا فيصل على هذة المعلومات الهامة و لكن لى استفسار (لدى مواضيع كثيرة اعتقد انها سوف تفيد الكثرين و لكن لا اعرف كيف ارسلها اليهم عبر موقعكم )اشكركم مرة ثانية على ما تبذله من جهد فى خدمة المهندس العرب


----------



## magdy77 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## الكفراوى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف غزلان (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه ويعطيكم الصحه والعافيه


----------



## نهاد الكروي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه ويعطيكم الصحه والعافيه


----------



## مسفر محمد الدوسري (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمهم جداً في حيانتا .اسمح لي يأخي الكريم بهذه الملاحظة الصغيرة. حيث ذكرت في البند( توفير الجو المهني السليم ) أن درجة الحرارة في مكان العمل هي 26درجة مئوية علماً بأن بعض المنشأت ليست مغطاه لتوفر هذه الدرجة فمثلاً في محطات الكهرباء والحقول البترولية وغيرها ممكن تصل درجة حرارة الى درجة حرارة الجو او اكثر من ذلك.
ولي إضافة بسيطة من حيث تفادي الاخطار وهي اولاً تحديد الاماكن الاكثر خطورة ومشاركة العاملين في المنشأه في تحديد الاماكن التي يرون فيها الاخطار (طبعاً رصد حوافز لمن يسجل هذه الاخطار ورفعها للمسئول عن السلامة) وبذلك ممكن الا تصل الى الحالة الحوادث ولاصابات الخطرة. وشكراً


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المجهودات


----------



## ymselim (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله الخير كله على هذه الموضوعات الهامة والجيدة


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الجهد الرائع


----------



## zoubir (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sarim abdul hadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك اللة بك أخي كاتب هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## المختار الأبيض (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*دورة السلامة المهنية*

شكرا لكم على جهودكم الخيرة ....
نعم لدورة السلامة المهنية من أجل ضمان السلامة للجميع .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم المختار الأبيض


----------



## راكين (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أود شكر من طرح موضوع السلامة المهنية والإهتمام به.
وبارك الله لكاتب المحاضرة .


----------



## qq_ss_dd (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن اعرف*

ممكن سيادتك تقولي :87: هل سيكون من ضمن تلك المحاضرات الاسعافات الاولية ام لا


----------



## aldaroushi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

Great subject
Couple of thanks for ALL
Regards
aldaroushi


----------



## ysaad (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*جهد رائع*

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الحيوى والهام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

للأخوة الذين سألو عن كيفية إدراج موضوع:
1- إذا كان الموضوع جديد فيمكن ذلك من خلال الضغط على أيقونة موضوع جديد
2- إذا كان متابعة لموضوع سابق نضغط على رد


----------



## محررالاقصى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر واجب*

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدورة ونريد مزيد من الدورات فى مثل هذه المواضيع:75: :20: :58:


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا تعليق*

مشكورون على المجهود الضخم
eng Abdo


----------



## alaa742u (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على كل شيى


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

الرجاء إدراج روابط أو مراجع


----------



## sundus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكرالباحث والمشاركين معه على طريقة عرضه لهذه المعلومات القيمة مع التوفيق


----------



## only architect (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل ومعلومات مفيدة ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## sail (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لكم منا اجزل الشكر على هذة المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## فيصل23 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله محبوب (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً للإيضاح واعتقد ان اختلاف المهن تحدد النقاط المطلوبه من نظام السلامة المهنيه 
اليس ذلك صحيحاً ؟:31:


----------



## وائل عبده (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وائل عبده (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الحيوى والهام


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرنا اخي
لكن ممكن تجمع المعلومات مع الارشيف داخل موضوع السلامه ا
لمهنيه اكيه الكي يستفيد الجميع 

والله الموفق 

الاستاذ المهندس بشار الشبيبي


----------



## علي ال مسافر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا على هذه الدورة


----------



## عبد كاع (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذة المجهودات ونامل تناول موظوع مهم جدا وخاصة فى بلدان الوطن العربى
وهو دور التخطيط فى الشاريع الانشائية حتى يستطيعوا المصممين استكمال مشاريعهم حسب
المخطط له من (زمن -تكلفه -مواصفات) 
نامل الأهتمام


----------



## ابو مرتضى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وكفاكم الله شر النسيان وعدم الانتباه وجعلكم الله من السالمين مهنيا انشاء الله العلي القدير
تحياتي


----------



## bsharg (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخ المحاضر 
ان ياتي على المراض المهنيه و تصنيفها 
وان يبن لنا اهم الاجراءات المتبعة في المنشاة التي لا تتوفر فيها اي اجراءات للسلامة المهنية


----------



## nourdeen (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ziadhassabo (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الموضوع المتميز وحقيقة لا يدرك اهمية الموضوع إلا من مر بتجربة قاسية بمعنى ان الاحصائيات الموضحة عن الإصابات والوفيات لا تعطي احساس حقيقي بمدى اهمية الموضوع أي ليست كمن يرى احد عماله تبتر يده او احد زملائه يحترق وكله ناتج عن اهمال قواعد السلامة قبل ان يكون قضاء وقدر, سدد الله خطاكم و بالتوفيق


----------



## hisham badawi (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك 
والله الموفق


----------



## حامد عمرو (14 ديسمبر 2006)

دورة رائعة و طيبة و لك أخي ghas971 و لباقي الاخوة كل الشكر


----------



## يوسف غزلان (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين ونريد دورات عن الصحه المهنيه في المختبرات الكيميايئيه وبوركتم


----------



## lamood1 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع هام جدا ويمثل نقطة اساسية فى كل مصنع ولاسيما المصانع التى بها مواد خطرة سواء على العامل اومواد قابلة للاشتعال اومعدل اصابات وندعو الله ان تكون الدورة شاملة وشكرا للعاملين على المنتدى الذى ياتينا كل يوم بجديد ومهم وينمى المهندسين


----------



## غادة منير (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبد الصاحب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

یا اخی موضوع جید جدا ارجو من الاخوه المهندسین الانتباه الي قضیه السلامه المهنیه وسلامه الافراد الذین یعملون فی ورش الانشاءات بانواعها المختلفه .. ویا حبذا یعرفنا الاخوه علي ما یسن او سن من قوانیین کل فی بلده لالزام ارباب العمل و المهندسین المشرفین و التنفیذییین رعایه ما جاء اعلاه و کیفیه التاکد من ذلک کی لا یقع المهندس فی مطبات هو ارادها لنفسه لتقلیله اهمیه توفیر المستلزمات اللازمه لحفظ الارواح فی ورشات العمل .


----------



## shamshadi (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر*

*السلام عليكم يا أخي** 

إنه والله موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير:32: *​


----------



## aimanham (14 ديسمبر 2006)

هل من كتاب يتعلق بالسلامة والصحة المهنية 
دلونا عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدحميدعبدالله (14 ديسمبر 2006)

والله بأن هذه معلومات قيمة وكنت أود لو أن الشركات العاملة في بلادنا تقوم بالحرص على السلامة المهنية على العموم جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## A. Arefi (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمدلله أن الله لايضيع أجر من أحسن عملا...احتسب أخي الحبيب ولك أجر كل من دخل واستفاد من هذا الموضوع القيم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 

هل من مصدر فى الموضوع


----------



## pesocom (14 ديسمبر 2006)

زميلنا العزيزبارك الله فيك أعتبرنى من المنتسبين لهذة الدورة


----------



## eng.mahir (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## م/هاني بخاري (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي على هالدورة الرائعة ويعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## و جوني (15 ديسمبر 2006)

حضرة الاخوة الاعزاء. موضوع مهم جداً لكل فرد منا وهو يمكن الاستفادة منه في كل الاماكن بما فيها المنازل والبيوت . يجب على المصانع أن تكون مجهزة بكامل أجهزة الحماية وتفرض على العمال عدم الدخول الى المصنع بدون لبس خوذة الحماية الsafty shoes .


----------



## المهندس منير (15 ديسمبر 2006)

[_مقدمة:_
إن التطور التقني الذي شهده العالم وما صاحبه من تطور الصناعات نتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي ينبغي على الأنسان إدراكها وأخذ الحذر والحيطة من الوقوع في مسبباتها.
ولانضع كامل اللوم هنا على التطور الصناعي فقد تلعب ظروف العامل الصحية والنفسية دوراً في زيادة المخاطر فمثلاً قلة الاهتمام أو الإهمال ولو للحظات قليلة قد تكون كافيه لحدوث الاصابة وجعل العامل يتألم لفترات طويلة وقد تؤدي إلى فقده أحد أعضائه أو حتى إلى الوفاة. وتدل الإحصائيات السنوية الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية بأن:
- 110 مليون عامل يتعرضون لإصابات مختلفة
- 180 ألف إصابة منها تؤدي للوفاة
وبذلك يكون معدل الإصابات :
- 4 إصابات عمل كل ثانية
- حادث خطير كل 3 دقائق
فأماكن العمل من ورش ومصانع ومختبرات تعتبر بيئات غير طبيعيه من حيث درجات الحرارة العالية والآلات الدواره، والآجهزة الحساسة والتفاعلات السريعة، والمواد السامة وما الى ذلك. وهي كذلك مجمع للغازات والسوائل والمواد الصلبة التي قد يكون البعض منها خطير للغاية.
والسلامة المهنية مسؤولية كل فرد في موقع العمل ومرتبطة بعلاقة متعدية مع من حوله من الأشخاص والآلات والأدوات والمواد وطرق التشغيل وغيرها.
فالسلامة المهنية لاتقل عن أهمية الانتاج وجودته والتكاليف المتعلقة به. فقد أصبحت للسلامة أنظمة وقوانين يجب على العاملين معرفتها كما يجب على الإدارة تطبيقها وعدم السماح للعاملين بتجاوزها ، و أن يكون هناك تدريب وإشراف صحيح للعاملين على هذه الأنظمه حتى يمكن تلافي العديد من مخاطر العمل التي تحدث للعمال في بيئات العمل المختلفة.

تعريف السلامة المهنية :
مجموعة الاجراءات التي تؤدي لتوفير الحماية المهنية للعاملين و الحد من خطر المعدات و الآلات على العمال والمنشأة
و محاولة منع وقوع الحوادث أو التقليل من حدوثها، وتوفير الجو المهني السليم الذي يساعد العمال على العمل.

هدف السلامة المهنية:
الوصول إلى إنتاج من دون حوادث وإصابات
1ً- حماية الأفراد:
أ- الحماية من المخاطر:
1- إزالة الخطر من منطقة العمل 
2- تقليل الخطر إذا لم تتم إزالته .
3- توفير معدات الوقاية الشخصية
ويأتي الترتيب حسب الأهمية فمن المفروض إزالة الخطر وإن لم نستطيع فالتقليل منه وعند بقاء بعض الآثار للخطر يتوجب استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية (مثل واقيات السمع لتجنب الضجيج - الكمامات المفلترة لتجنب الغازات)
ب- توفير الجو المهني السليم:
من حيث الاضاءة والرطوبة ودرجة الحرارة ... المريحة للعمل حتى ولو لم تكن هذه الأمور تتجاوز الحد الذي يمكن اعتباره خطر على العامل والمنشأة (فمثلاً درجة الحرارة التي ينصح بوجودها في مكان العمل هي 26 درجة).
2ً- حماية المنشأة:
بما في ذلك الآلات والمواد من المخاطر الممكن حدوثها كالصدم والحريق ...


نتائج العمل بنظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية:
نتائج مباشرة:
من خلال تعرف العامل على الخطر الكامن في العمل وسبل تلافيه يؤدي إلى:
1- تقليل اصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية للعمال
2- ندرة الحوادث والكوارث الناتجة عن العمل في المنشأة
نتائج غير مباشرة:
1- بتقليل الاصابات والحوادث نحافظ على الأيدي العاملة الماهرة مما يؤدي لزيادة الانتاجية وبالتالي فاقتصاد رابح
2- عند مقارنة المبلغ المصروف على السلامة المهنية في المنشأة مع المبلغ الممكن صرفه في حال حدوث الاصابات نجد أن معدل التوفير مرتفع
3- بتقليل الحدادث للآلات نصرف المبلغ الذي كنا سنصرفه على اصلاح الآلات المتضررة إلى شراء آلات جديدة وبالتالي تطوير المعمل


لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة :
إن بناء منشأة نموذجية قد لا يكون سبباً في منع الحوادث لذا لا بد وجود لجنة تُعنى بمتطلبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية وتقوم بمراقبة التطبيق لما في ذلك الأثر الكبير للسيطرة على مخاطر العمل، وتتألف هذه اللجنة من: 
1- مدير المنشأة أو نائبه رئيساً
2- مشرف السلامة المهنية في المنشأة عضواً ومقرراً للجنة
3- طبيب المنشأة
4- ممثل عن اللجنةالنقابية أو ممثل عن العمال
5- ممثل عن الإدارة الفنية
6- رؤساء الأقسام
وتكون مهمتها:
1- وضع خطة متكاملة لتحقيق متطلبات الصحة والسلامة المهنية على صعيد المنشأة بعد تحديد مخاطر العمل الموجودة والمتوقعة وأساليب السيطرة عليها، ومتابعة تنفيذ هذه الخطة على أرض الواقع.
2- وضع خطة توعية وتدريب للعمال وخاصة للعمال الحديثين لتعريفهم على مخاطر المهنة وسبل تلافيها.
3- اجتماعات دورية لتقييم مرحلة العمل السابقة من خلال الجولات الدورية التي تقوم بها أو من خلال تقارير الجولات اليومية لمشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية.
4- اجتماعات طارئة في حال طلب مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية اجتماعها عند وجود حادث عمل جسيم أو أمر لايحتمل التأجيل.
5- دراسة احصائيات إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية الحاصلة ووضع الحلول المناسبة لتلافيها.
6- وضع خطة للطوارئ والإخلاء في حال حدوث الكوارث (خطة إدارة الأزمات).

مهام مشرف الصحة والسلامة المهنية:
ويجب أن يكون هذا المشرف على معرفة تامة بخطوات العمل ومخاطر كل مرحلة وطرق تجنبها مع وضع مخطط للمنشأة موضح عليه كل ذلك.
وتكون مهامه:
1- توعية العمال وإجراء الندوات والمحاضرات بالتعاون بقية أعضاء لجنة السلامة ومع الجهات المعنية في الدولة.
2- التفتيش اليومي على أماكن العمل والمعدات والتأكد من تحقيقها لمتطلبات الأمان ولفت نظر العامل ورئيسه لتجنب الأخطاء.
3- معاينة الحوادث وكتابة تقريرمفصل عنها يقدمه إلى لجنة السلامة المهنية متضمنة أسلوب الوقاية المناسب.
4- إعداد الإحصائيات الخاصة بحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية.
5- مناقشة ما حدث في لجنة السلامة المهنية في المنشأة.
6- طلب عقد لجنة السلامة عند الضرورة في غير أوقات الاجتماعات الدورية.

مهام طبيب المنشأة:
لاتنحصر مهمة طبيب المنشأة في علاج العمال من الأمراض العادية وإنما عليه مسؤوليات وقائية تتلخص بما يلي:
1- المشاركة الأساسية في تحديد المخاطر المهنية التي يتعرض لها العمال والشروط اللازمة للوقاية المناسبة.
2- إجراء الفحص الطبي الدروي للعمال المعرضين للمخاطر المهنية لكشف أي تأذي قبل استفحاله وابعاد العامل المتأذي عن مصدر الخطر المهني.
3- تأمين أدوات ومتطلبات الاسعافات الأولية والقيام بهذه الاسعافات عند حدوث إصابة لمنع استفحالها قبل نقل المصاب للمشفى.
4- التفتيش على المرافق الصحية وأماكن إعداد وتناول الأطعمة لمنع التلوث.
[/COLOR][/COLOR][/I]


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على العمل فى هذا الموضوع كما ارجو القاء المزيد عن اجهزة ومهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين بالمنشات الصناعية وما هى المعايير الفنية لاختيارها وتصميمها........مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## ماجدالعلي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جهود مثنيه للزميل على هذا الموضوع واحب ان اضيف للاخوه الزملاء ومن خلال تجربتي بالعمل بالشركات العالميه فان الصلاحيه المعطاة لمسؤل السلامه في العمل تعد الاكثر فعاليه فمن خلال تواجده المباشر بالعمل يمكن ان يعطي امر بتوقف العمل اذا لم يكن مطابق لقواعد السلامه ويكون امره نافذ.وليتصور الجميع ماهي التبعات الاداريه والاقتصاديه لتوقف العمل الذي قد يسبب تكاليف ماديه باهضه تتحملها الشركات العامله.


----------



## مروه العراقيه (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذه المواضيع القيمه الحلوه
اما مشاركتي حول هذا الموضوع هي
السلامه المهنيه جدا مهمه حيث بالنسبه لنا مهندسين مدني يتوجب على المقاول الحفاظ على صحة وسلامة الايدي العامله لما لهذا من تأثير على سير العمل مما يؤثر على الوقت لازم به انجاز العمل وبذلك اي يوم تأخير يتحمله المقاول هذا جانب و الجانب لاخر في حالة حدوث حادث للعامل اثناء العمل مثل السقوط من مبنى يا سامح الله يتوجب على المقاول دفع تعويض الى ذويه لذلك السلامه جدا مهمه وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## احمد حمدى عمره (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يااخونى على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله


----------



## bsharg (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم 
السلامة المهنية من اهم المواضيع التي يجب ان ندركها و لكن 
كيف نقنع بها العامل العادي والبسيط في معظم الاحيان
والذي يتخذ من الاتكال على الله مبدا لا يحيد عنه 
ويقول لك اللي الو عمر ما بتهدو شده


----------



## بوجمانه (15 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم على المحاضره لاكن أهم شى ممارسه المهنه بحب وضوابطها وعدم الاستهزاء با بسط الامور....بما انى طالب فىكليه هندسه السيارات فى مجالى..... ومشكور


----------



## عبد الصاحب (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتی الکرام احیطکم علما ان البلد الذی اعیش فیه سنت فیه قوانین تجبر المهندسین علي دخول دورات مستمره لترقیه مستویاتهم و جعلهم فی قدر المسؤولیه تجاه الاعمال التی توکل الیهم .. احد هذه الدورات دوره رعایه السلامه المهنیه و الصحیه فی ورشات العمل .. حیث دخلتها انا اخیرا .. انها دورات اجباریه تضع المهندس علی اطلاع کامل بالقوانین و الاجراءات اللازم رعایتها فی ورشات العمل ومن ضمنها قوانین العمل و التامین و الضمان الاجتماعی .. احد قوانین التامین هو توقیع عقد مع شرکات التامین لضمان دفع الفدیه لعدد من العاملین دون ذکر الاسماء اذا ما تعرضوا لحادث وتوفوا اثناء تادیه واجباتهم فی ورشات العمل ، اذا سنحت لی الفرصه ساقوم بترجمه الکتیب الذی تم فی هذا البلد کقانون فی مجال لزوم رعایه السلامه المهنیه و الصحیه .


----------



## دعيج (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير................


----------



## نورعلي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلامة المهنية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
السلامة المهنية من الأهمية بمكان لذلك على الجميع أن يحرصوا على تطبيقها حتى لا يقع الندم، وأنا بطبيعة علاقة عملي بالأعمال الإنشائية أرى تقصيراً كبيراً في هذا الجانب من قبل شركات المقاولات العاملة، لذا أهيب بالجميع أن يشجعوا ويهتموا بموضوع السلامة المهنية وجزاء الله صاحب هذه المبادرة خيراً.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يرجى من الأخوة ممن لديه أي رد أو استفسار أو توضيح أو تصويب حول دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية occupational health and safety الكتابة في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...466#post289466

وذلك لكي تبقى المواضيع مترابطة بحيث يمكنها أن تحقق الاستفادة المرجوة
وشكراً


----------



## wahaj (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي ووفقك لما يحب ويرضي واعانك علي فعل الخير........... الموضوع رائع ومفيد للغاية فقد اصبحت السلامة والصحة المهنية من الاولويات في المجال الصناعي


----------



## المهندسة النشيطة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (17 ديسمبر 2006)

1- اخواني الاعزاء هل توجد لدينا في مجتمعنا العربي مواصفة او قانون معمم ومتفق علية في بلداننا العربية خاص بالاسلامة المهنية .
2 - اذا مافية ارجو من خلال هذا المنتدى ان يفتح طريق حول هذا الموضوع .
3 - وارجو من الاخوان المشاركين عند وضع اي نشرة ان يتم كتابة المراجع التي اسندوا اليها


----------



## الشماخ (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع اكثر من مهم خصوصاً انة يتعلق بالارواح وهي اغلى ما يمتلك الانسان .
اشكركم كثير واتمنا الصحة والسلامة للجميع ؛


----------



## maidi (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مشــــــكور زميل على هذه المعلومات ، وأتمنى المزيد .
وإذا توفرت لديك معلومات بالصور خاصة بالأمن والســـلامة المهنية والوقاية من المواد الكيميائية
فلك جزيل الشـــكر .


----------



## يوسف غزلان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضعات جيدة ومفيدة وشكرا لكم عليها متمنيين لكممزيدا من التقدم وافادة من يرغب والسلام عليكم


----------



## al-shohaimi (19 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا معكم وبعون الله ومنكم نستفيد...


----------



## ماجدالعلي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الحيوي


----------



## NASSER_K (20 ديسمبر 2006)

[الموضوع شيق وان هذ الملتقى ممتاز جدا وفيه الفائده تعم ونحن مازلنا مبتدئين ودائما نستفيد من هذ الملتقى فى العيد من الموضوعات الهندسيه وجزاكم الله عنا خير ووفقكم الله *ثلاث يظلهم الله تحت ظله يوم القيامه منهم من التعلم وعلمه


----------



## س.س.ع (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونتمنى منك المزيد واريد المشاركة ولا اعرف الطريقة
ولدي موضوعات اريد معرفة طريقة عرضها .

xxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني
المشرفة


----------



## bsharg (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
في البند السابع من مخاطر العنصر البشري - التدريب والخبرة -
للمباشرة بالعمل لابد من تدريب العامل اولا حتى يتمكن من انجاز المطلوب منه 
و يحتاج الى زمن طويل للوصول للخبرة 
فبين التدريب و الخبرة فاصل زمني تقع فيه الاصابات على الاغلب 
===== ما هو واجب الادارة خلال هذه الفترة =======


----------



## hisham badawi (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جيد ومفيد 
تشكر على جهودك
ولا تبخل عنا بالمزيد
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engbilal (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جيد ومفيد 
تشكر على جهودك


----------



## m_halawa (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلامة والصحة المهنية

تقوم الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية بتنظيم دورات السلامة والصحة المهنية طبقاً لمتطلبات منظمة الأوشا العالمية ....
وأنا أرشح جميع الأخوه للإهتمام بهذه العلوم والشركة رائدة في مثل هذا المجال ...

للإستعلام والإستفسار :
الأستاذ : عبد المقصود حجازي ( مدير التدريب بالشركة ) 
هاتف :4787440 - فاكس 4787473
saudi-hrd.com
e-mail:info*saudi-hrd.com

السلامة والصحة المهنية:
ان الاهتمام بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية لها تاريخ قديم يرجع الى عصر المصريين القدماء لقد وجد نقوش فى حقبة حامورابى تعنى الاهتمام بتعويضات العمال .

الدين الاسلامى نادى بأساسيات السلامة فى الآيات القرآنية و الاحاديث النبوية ان التطور الحديث فى حركة السلامة بدأ فى امريكا 1892 حيث كان اول برنامج مسجل للسلامة- صدر اول قانون لتعويضات العمل فى 1911 - تأسست منظمة أوشا سنة 1970.
المنظمات العمالية كان لها دور فعال فى انماء حركة السلامة.
منظمات السلامة ساعدت فى تطوير اساليب و قواعد السلامة. 
استخدام الأساليب الحديثة فى تحليل الحوادث و الاخطار ساعد فى خفض نسبة الحوادث. حركة السلامة و الصحة المهنية الان اصبحت تتميز بوجود المتخصصين فى كافة مجالات السلامة من أدى و يؤدى الى تطور مجالات السلامة و الصحة المهنية بقدر كبير.فى بداية الثمانيات كان الاهتمام قليلا بسلامة العاملين و كان لا يوجد اى برامج سلامة مطبقة داخل المؤسسات .

الفترة بين الحرب العالمية الاولى و الثانية , ادرك رجال الصناعة اهمية العلاقة بين الجودة والسلامة, ونظرا لنقص العمالة نتيجة لظروف الحرب حرص رجال الصناعة على عدم فقد اى من العمالة نتيجة الحوادث داخل المصنع و بدات برامج السلامة تأخذ طريقها فى التطبيق.

خلال هذه الفترة بدات الصناعة فى الاهتمام بالأمور التالية:

1-التحسين و الاهتمام بالأمور الهند سبة يؤدى الى تقليل ومنع الحوادث .
2-تدريب و تعليم العاملين على قواعد السلامة
3- فرض تطبيق قواعد السلامة 
4- التوفير نتيجة تطبيق قواعد السلامة بكون نتيجة التوفير فى مبالغ تعويض اصابات العمل و فواتير العيادلت الطبية. 

تلقى السلامة العديد من الاهتمامات نتيجة اهميتها لحماية الانسان و مردودها الاقتصادى فكل منا يرغب قى مكان عمل امن وصحى يؤدى الى اداء الاعمال فى سلسلة و كفاءة عالية. 

الإدارة فى كل مؤسسة لها دور كبير و مؤثر فى مستوى السلامة المطبق داخل المؤسسة ويظهر اهتمام الادارة بداية من انشاء قسم مسئول عن السلامة و الصحة المهنية و لا يترك الامر كما فى بعض المؤسسات لمسئولى العلاقات العامة و يقتصر الامر على تعليق الملصقات و توزيع المنشورات الخاصة بالسلامة. قد تكون هذه الاعمال جزء من برامج السلامة و لكن هذه الاعمال لا تؤدى الى النتائج المرجوة من برامج السلامة.

ويمكن تعريف السلامة:
على انها التخلص من حالة الخطر و حيث ان الخطر موجود دائما فى صور مختلفة و يصاحب اى نشاط يحدث فى أى زمان او مكان و لهذا السبب يستمر السعى وراء السلامة و الامان اكثر نشاطات الادارة الواعية متمثلة فى ادارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية.

H. G. Dyktor وضع الاهداف التالية للتكامل بين عناصر السلامة و الصحة المهنية:

التعلم من خلال تبادل المعلومات عن مشاكل السلامة فى اماكن العمل.
توفير خبراء على مستوى عالى عند تقيم مشاكل السلامة و الصحة المهنية.
توفير قاعدة معلومات شاملة لمقارنة خبرات الشركات المختلفة فى معالجة مشاكل السلامة و الصحة المهنية.
العمل على تجنب وقوع الاخطار و الحوادث نتيجة لذلك.
صحة و سلامة العاملين يجب ان تكون من الاولويات الهامة.
منظمة السلامة و الصحة المهنية الاوشا فرضت على الشركات ان يكون هناك التزام بالأمور التالية على الاقل:

توفير العلاج الطبى الفورى المناسب لعلاج العاملين المصابين او الامراض المهنية.
الفحص الطبى الدورى للعاملين.
توفر من لهم دراية كاملة بالإسعافات الاولية طوال ساعات العمل.
هيلمتون و هردى اقترحا ان المناصب التالية يجب ان تكون متوفرة فى المؤسسات الصناعية - كل حسب تخصصه - لضمان جودة عالية لمستوى السلامة داخل هذه المؤسسات:
مهندس او كيميائى متخصص فى الصحة المهنية لمراقبة اماكن العمل لمعرفة مستوى السوميات – الأتربة – الضوضاء .................الخ.
متخصص فى مراقبة مستوى الاشعاعات.
مهندس او مدير سلامة صناعية.
نظرية العوامل البشرية
تكليف العاملين بإعمال غير مناسبة لقدراتهم
تنفيذ الاعمال بدون تدريب مناسب .
عدم تقدير مستوى المخاطر للاعمال المكلف بها تقديرا سليما.
رد فعل غير مناسب
تحديد الخطر و لكن لم يتم تصحيحه.
ازالة وسائل و اجهزة الحماية من الماكينات و المعدات.
اهمال قواعد السلامة عند تنفيذ الاعمال.
التحميل الزائد للعاملين
عوامل خاصة بالجو المحيط بمكان العمل(الضوضاء و التهاء).
عوامل شخصية ( مشاكل شخصية – ضغوط عاطفية).
عوامل وظيفية ( تعليمات غير واضحة صادرة اليه – ارتفاع مستوى المخاطر للوظيفية) .
ان العمل فى جو عمل غير مناسب يؤدى الى ضغوط على العاملين وهذه الضغوط تؤدى الى زيادة معدلات الحوادث و لذا فان فايرينز يوصى بإتباع العوامل الخمس التالية قبل تنفيذ العمليات 2-4 :

متطلبات الوظيفة
مؤهلات العاملين و حدود قدراتهم
الفائدة المكتسبة عند اتمام العمل بنجاح
الخسارة التى تحدث عند عدم اتمام العمل رغم المحاولة
الخسارة التى تحدث عند عدم محاولة العمل

اساسيات التحكم فى الحوادث:
يعتبر الغرض الاساسى لتطبيق السلامة هو التحكم فى الحوادث ومنعها و يتم ذلك من خلال المبادئ التالية:
من سمات الادارة الضعيفة كثرة وقوع الحوادث او التعرض للمواقف او الاعمال الخطرة و لذا يجب ان تعتمد التحاليل على دراسة مسببات الحادثة و ليس على الحادثة ذاتها فقط.
امكانية التنبؤ بوجود مجموعة من الافعال و المواقف المتسببة فى وقوع حوادث للتحكم فبها و السيطرة عليها.
( الاحصائيات دلت على ان معدل تكرار الحوادث قد قل بنسبة 80% ولكن معدل الخطورة قد قلت بنسبة72% ).
التخطيط للسلامة بعناية و ذلك بوضع اهداف واضحة للسلامة و القيام بالتخطيط و التنظيم و المتابعة و 
الرقابة على الانجاز.
تنظيم الهيكل الادارى للسلامة.
تحديد وتعريف الاخطاء العملية التى ادت الى حدوث الحادثة.


وللحديث بقية .....


----------



## m_halawa (23 ديسمبر 2006)

أساليب قياس السلامة

معايير السلامة:

معايير السلامة للافراد
يجب لن يراعى ان يكون المعيار معبرا عن اداء الفرد من وجهة نظر السلامة و يعطى مدلول عن السلامة و ليس الخطأ و يفضل ان يرتبط بحوافز الفرد المالية و المعنوية .
معايير السلامة المحققة
يعتبر معيار مستوى السلامة المحققة مؤشرا عاما على مستوى اداء الادارة الوسطى و المشرفين
معايير السلامة لاتخاذ القرار
يجب ان يقدم المعيار مقياسا كميا يمكن الاستنباط عليه بدرجة ثقة كبيرة للتعرف على مستويات السلامة
قياس السلامة:

معدل تكرار الحادثة 
المواصفة رقم z16.1 وفقا لمواصفات المعهد الوطنى الامريكى للمواصفات ANSI يحتسب معدل الحوادث المقعدة عن العمل لكل مليون ساعة عمل :
500عامل*40ساعة اسبوعيا * 50 اسبوع سنويا = 1000000 ساعة شغل

الان يستخدم الرقم 200000ساعة عمل تبعا لمواصفات الاوشا
(100عامل*40ساعة اسبوعيا * 50 اسبوع سنويا = 200000 ساعة شغل)

معدل عنف الحادثة
يقاس معدل عنف الحادثة بعدد ايام العمل المفقودة نتيجة الحوادث لكل 200000ساعة عمل
مؤشر تكرر العنف 

مؤشر تكرر العنف = (معدل التكرار * معدل عنف الحادثة)/ 1000

متوسط تكلفة الاصابة= تكلفة الاسعافات لوحدة زمنية * عدد مرات الاسعاف * زمن الاسعاف المتوسط

معامل التكلفة= ( التكلفة الشاملة للتعويضات / عدد ساعات العمل الكلية) * 100

نسبة الفقد = (تكلفة العلاج و التعويضات / التعويضات (تكلفة التأمين))

بالإضافة الى تكلفة المعدات و الآلات و الخسائر المادية
تلقى السلامة العديد من الاهتمامات نتيجة اهميتها لحماية الانسان و مردودها الاقتصادى فكل منا يرغب قى مكان عمل امن وصحى يؤدى الى اداء الاعمال فى سلسلة و كفاءة عالية. 

الإدارة فى كل مؤسسة لها دور كبير و مؤثر فى مستوى السلامة المطبق داخل المؤسسة ويظهر اهتمام الادارة بداية من انشاء قسم مسئول عن السلامة و الصحة المهنية و لا يترك الامر كما فى بعض المؤسسات لمسئولى العلاقات العامة و يقتصر الامر على تعليق الملصقات و توزيع المنشورات الخاصة بالسلامة. قد تكون هذه الاعمال جزء من برامج السلامة و لكن هذه الاعمال لا تؤدى الى النتائج المرجوة من برامج السلامة.

ويمكن تعريف السلامة على انها التخلص من حالة الخطر و حيث ان الخطر موجود دائما فى صور مختلفة و يصاحب اى نشاط يحدث فى أى زمان او مكان و لهذا السبب يستمر السعى وراء السلامة و الامان اكثر نشاطات الادارة الواعية متمثلة فى ادارة السلامة و الصحة المهنية.
طرق التحكم قى الحوادث :

طريقة فرض اتباع قواعد وتعليمات السلامة:

كانت منظمة السلامة و الصحة المهنية اول من طبق هذه الطريقة .
هذه الطريقة سهلة و مباشرة فى التطبيق و تنص على جزاءات مؤثرة لمن لم يطبق قواعد السلامة و يلتزم بها.
لأبد من التأكد من الجزاءات الموقعة على المخالفين اقواعد السلامة فعالة و مؤثرة و لذا فيجب التدرج فى شدة هذه الجزاءات حتى نتأكد من قعا لبتها.
لابد من استخدام عبارات محددة و مؤثرة مثل ممنوع منعا باتا او دائما 

هذه الطريقة قد تؤدى الى اتباع قواعد السلامة و خاصة فى بداية تطبيقها و لكن لا تؤدى الى تحسين مؤثر فى تقليل الاصابات و الامراض المهنية . 
مثال لحالة واقعية:

حدث حريق نتيجة تسرب مادة بترولية من احدى الخزانات و ان هذا الحريق أخذ فى الشدة نتيجة استمرار تسرب هذه المادة .
قام احدى العاملين بفدائية شديدة باختراق النار و غلق صمام الخزان مما ادى الى وقف التسرب و الحد من الحريق حتى امكن من اخمادها نهائيا .
اصيب العامل بجورج فى اليدين نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة صمام الخزان .
بعد وصول تقرير الحادث الى الادارة و مكتب الاوشا .
ماذا كان المردود اتجاه هذا العامل البطل طبقا لقاعدة فرض اتباع قواعد وتعليمات السلامة؟؟؟
طريقة المعالجة السيكولوجية:

نتيجة تطبيق فرض قواعد السلامة مما يؤدى الى زيادة الاجهاد العصبى على العاملين فلابد ان تعقب هذه الطريقة طريقة المعالجة السيكولوجية و تعتمد هذه الطريقة على ألآتى:

تعاليم الدين الحنيف تحس على مراعاة امور اسلامة و تنادى بآخذ الحذر عند المخاطر.

لابد من وجود دعم من الادارة العليا يتمثل فى مكافأة المتميز فى امور السلامة – تدعيم اجراءات السلامة – القدوة فى اتباع تعليمات السلامة........الخ.

الاهتمام بالعاملين الجدد و خاصة فى تطبيق اساليب السلامة بالترغيب اسناد مهمة تدريبهم الى اشخاص يكونون قدوة حنة لهم و يكونون من المهارة بحيث يستطيعون افادتهم بطريقة سليمة.

ان تقارير الحوادث تؤكد ان نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث بسبب الاعمال الغير مأمونة من جانب العاملين – أن تعريف العامل بالخطر او الاخطار المتوقعة و كيفية التعامل معها يؤدى الى اداء سليم من العامل تجنبا لوقوع مثل هذه الاخطار.
طريق المعالجة الهندسية للاخطار:

هنريرتش وضع قاعدة تسمى بقاعدة :- 
2:10:88
وتنص هذه القاعدة بأن:
الاعمال الغير مأمونة تمثل 88% من اسباب الحوادث.
الظروف المحيطة بجو العمل 10% من أسباب الحوادث.
الاسباب الاخرى تمثل 2% من اسباب الحوادث.

حاليا اصبحت هذه القاعدة محل تسأل حيث اصبح الاهتمام بمكونات اماكن الاعمال من ماكينات و الجو المحيط ووسائل الحماية ...... اى اصبح الاهتمام بالظروف المحيطة بمكان العمل و حيث ان التقارير تثبت ان كثير من الحوادث قد تكون بسبب اهمال العاملين و لتفادى هذا الامر لابد من اعادة تصميم العمليات الانتاجية.
أن التطور التكنولوجى للمعدات و الآلات ادى الى اهمية المعالجة الهندسية لاماكن الاعمال لتفادى حدوث الاخطار.
خطوط الحماية:

هناك ثلاثة خطوط حماية لتفادى حدوث الاخطار:

المراقبة و التحكم الهندسى.

مراقبة الادارة لتنفيذ الاعمال بصورة امنة و فعالة.

معدات الحماية الشخصية.
المراقبة و التحكم الهندسى: 
ان استخدام الاساليب الهندسية فى معالجة و تفادى المخاطر له تأثير ايجابى فى هذه الامور و سنستعرض هنا بعض العوامل الهامة المؤثرة فى هذه الطريقة:
معامل الامان:
ان معامل الامان فى التصميم الهندسى له تأثير كبير فى جعل العنصر المصمم يعمل فى أمان وبقدر كبير من المحافظة على سلامة العامل .

معامل الامان يعنى اضافة نسبة معينة على الحسابات الاساسية .

الاوناش يكون معامل الامان لها عند التصميم 1:5 و لكن عامل الامان فى عنصر الحمل ( السلاسل او الحبال) يكون 1:6 حتى يكون اكثر امانا .

كلما كان معامل الامان كبير كلما كانت المعدة اكثر امانا و سلامة و لكن هناك قيود تحدد قيمة هذا المعامل منها التكلفة و حجم المادة المستخدمة فى تنفيذ التصميم و لذلك لابد من وجود توازن بين قيمة المعامل و التكلفة و حجم المادة المستخدمة بما يحقق الامان المطلوب مع التكلفة المناسبة
اساسيات التوقف الامن:

بالإضافة الى معامل الامان فى التصميم الهندسى هناك اساسيات لابد ان تأخذ فى الاعتبار وهى رد فعل النظام ككل عند انهيار اجدى مكوناته و تسمى اساسيات التوقف الامن وتعرف كالتالى:

القاعدة العامة للتوقف الآمن:

القاعدة العامة فى حالة انيهار احدى مكونات النظام يحدث توقف آمن.
الانظمة عادة لها طورين احداهما يسمى الطور الفعال و الاخر يسمى الطور الخامل و عادة فى المكنيات فان الطور الخامل اكثرهما امانا و لذا فمعظم الماكينات تكون التعليمات للعاملين فى وقت الخطر اجذب القابس فلن تصاب بسوء.
ولكن ليس فى كل الاحوال الطور الخامل يكون اكثر امانا فهناك انظمة مصممة بحيث عند حدوث خطر معين فهناك جزء من النظام يعمل على حماية العامل و مكان العمل من اى مخاطر ناجمة من انهيار احدى مكونات النظام و فى هذه الحالة فان جذب القابس يؤدى الى تعطل هذا الجزء من النظام و بالتالى يؤدى الى وقوع خطر على العامل و المحيطين بمكان العمل.
ولذا فالأبد من التأكد أثناء مرحلة التصميم الهندسى ان فى حالة حدوث اى انهيار داخل النظام فان النظام يكون فى حالة آمنة تماما. 
مثال :
المثقاب الهيدورليكى للارض فعند حدوث اى انهيار من قبل العامل فانه يترك المثقاب و بالتالى يتوقف المثقاب و يكون الطور الخامل هنا هو الطور الآمن
مثال :
السيارة التى لها عجلة قيادة اتوماتيكية و كباحات اتوماتيكية فى حالة رؤية خطر معين اذا تم توقيف الماكينة فان تفادى هذا الخطر يكون من الصعب حيث عجلة القيادة الكباحات لا تعمل الا فى حالة دوران المحرك.
ولذا فان الطور الخامل فى هذه الحالة لا يكون آمن. 
قاعدة التوقف الآمان ذو البدائل المتعددة:

فى هذه الحالة فان الوظيفة الحرجة و الهامة للنظام او اجزاء النظام او المكونات تخدم بأكثر من اختيار يكونوا على التوازى او تكون وحدات تحت الطلب.

يستخدم هذا النظام بكثرة فى الصناعات الفضائية و الطائرات و الانظمة المعقدة و الهامة.
قاعدة الحالة الاسوأ:
ينص قانون مرفى على ان لو ان هناك احتمال لحدوث خطر عام متوقع من هذا النظام حتى لو ان احتمالات حدوثه صغيرة جدا فان هذا الخطر لابد ان يقع .
استنادا على هذا القانون فيجب ان يصمم النظام لتفادى اى خطر حتى لو كان نسبة حدوثه صغيرة و قد يجد هذا المبدأ معرضة من اناس كثيرون و خاصة اصحاب الاعمال و الصناعيين و لكن من وجهة نظرا مسئولى السلامة فهذا المبدأ له اعتباره. 
مثال:
فهناك فى حالة اماكن تخزين و استخدام المواد القابلة للاشتعال عادة تصاعد ابخرة هذه المواد يؤدى الى اشتعالها ويتسبب فى حدوث حوادث الحريق ولذا فان استخدام موتورات خاصة فى نظم التهوية لهذه الاماكن يمنع حدوث مثل هذه الاخطار و مع ان نسبة الابخرة المتصاعدة تكون تحت السيطرة و لكن قد تحدث .
ان استخدام الموتورات العادية فى عمليات التهوية قد لا يمنع حدوث هذه الاخطار.
و لذلك تبعا لقانون مرفى فان استخدام الموتورات الخاصة رغم تكلفتها العالية افيد و آمن و لكن هذا المنطق يقابل بمقاومة من جانب رجال الصناعة و اصحاب الاموال.
الاساسيات المفروض اعتبارها فى مرحلة تصميم المعدة من وجهة نظر السلامة:

تجنب العمليات و الاسباب المسببة للاخطار.

وضع بدائل أمنة من العمليات او المواد.

حماية العامل من التعرض للاخطار.

انشاء سياج واقى لجعل العامل بعيدا عن مصدر الخطر.

وضع اجهزة انذار سمعية او بصرية لتحذير العامل عند حدوث خلال فى المعدة.

استخدام ملصقات ارشادية على الماكينة لتحذير العامل من مصدر الخطر.

استخدام مرشحات لتفادى تعرض العامل لآى منتجات خطرة من العملية التشغيلية.

تصميم نظام تهوية لتخلص من العوادم بطريقة صحية و آمنة.
خذ فى الاعتبار التداخل بين العامل و الماكينة. 


هناك اخطار قد تحدث من الحلول الهندسية للمشاكل و هذا يعنى ان مع التقدم التكنولوجى فان هناك مازالت اخطار قد تنتج من تطبيق الحلول الهندسية للمشاكل وعلى سبيل المثال:
استخدام صمام القطع الزنبركى فى خط سير الهواء المضغوط عند استخدام الادوات الخاصة بذلك هذا الصمام يؤدى الى توقف الهواء المضغوط اذا انفصلت الاداة عن خرطوم الهواء المضغوط اثناء العمل.
هذا الصمام قد لا يعمل بطريقة صحيحة اذا استخدم اكثر من اداة كلها تخرج من الخرطوم الرئيسى و لذا قد نصل الى اقصى حمل اثناء حالة التشغيل العادية و فى هذه الحالة يتم ايقاف الهواء المضغوط................
العمال دائما اعتادوا على ازالة اجهزة الوقاية من المكنيات بحجة انها تعوق او تبطئ العمل و هذا ناتج من خلال من التصميم الهندسى لهذه المعدات ..........
طريقة الاساليب التحليلية:

ان استخدام الاساليب التحليلية فى تحليل الحوادث و الوصول الى مسببات الحوادث تعتبر من العناصر الفعالة المؤثرة فى الوصول الى مسببات الحوادث و تفادى حدوث الحوادث فى المستقبل و تحسين مستوى السلامة .
ولعل من اهم الاساليب المستخدمة هى:

طريقة تحليل اسلوب الانهيار وتأثيراتهاFailure mode and effects analysis - 
هى طريقة لتحليل الانظمة الهندسية المعقدة خطوة بخطوة عن طريق مجموعة من الاسئلة.

طريقة التحليل الشجرى للعيوب Fault tree analysis- 
هى طريقة تستخدم فى التوقع بالإخطار و محاولة منع وقوعا او تستخدم فى تحليل الحدث بعد وقوعه

طريقة منحنى التحليل الشجرى للاحداث Event tree analysis-
هى طريقة منطقية لإيجاد كل المخرجات الممكنة من حدث ابتدائى.
طريقة التحليل الشجرى للاخطاء

تحديد الحدث موضع الدراسة( اعلى حدث بالشجرة).

تحديد عدد من المسببات لهذا الحدث مستخدما البوابات المنطقية ( أو – و )- الاحداث فى المستوى المتوسط.

تحديد المسببات الاساسية للاحداث المتوسطة.
المنحنى الشجرى للتحليل الحدث


تحديد الحدث الاساسى الذى قد يؤدى الى انهيار النظام.

تحديد المسببات التى تؤثر فى الحدث الرئيسى و محاولة ازالة او تقليل العيوب الناتجة فى الحدث الرئيسى. 
طريقة تحليل اسلوب الانهيار وتأثيراتهاFailure mode and effects analysis - 


تحديد عناصر التى ستتم دراستها نظرا لأهميتها للنظام .

تحديد تأثيرات الانهيار.

تحديد الاعمال التصحيحية المطلوبة.
كيف تؤثر السلامة و الصحة المهنية على المنافسة ؟

عندما بقل مستوى السلامة تزداد الاصابات وبالتالى سيؤدى هذا الى التالى :

الصعوبة فى تعويض اماكن العمل بعمال بنفس المهارة المصابة.

قلة الانتاجبة وهذا سيؤدى الى قلة المنافسة.

ارتفاع مستوى الفاقد.

احتمالية عالية فى حدوث تدمير للانظمة ذو التكنولوجيا العالية.

عدد كبيرة من العمالة الغير مناسبة فى اماكن العمل.

هذه العوامل تؤدى الى تقليل فرص كسب المنافسة
اساسيات برنامج ادارة السلامة(OIMS)

نظام إدارة العملية بغية الاكتمال
(Operation Integrity Management System(OIMS))

التزم الإدارة -القيادة الواعية – تحمل المسئولية.

إدارة و تقيم المخاطر.

تخطيط و تصميم التسهيلات و المباني بما يحقق مستوى عالي من السلامة (التطبيق المبكر لقواعد السلامة يؤدى إلى درجة عالية من جودة قواعد السلامة المطبقة و الفوائد المالية).

المعلومات و المستندات الضرورية لإدارة و تقليل المخاطر.

الاهتمام بالموارد البشرية و تدريبهم على قواعد السلامة.
الاهتمام بتطوير العمليات و إعمال الصيانة لتدعيم أهداف السلامة و الصحة المهنية.

إدارة التغير.

خدمات الطرف الثالث ( التزام أي طرف خارجي بمقياس السلامة المنطبقة داخل المؤسسة).

تحليل و استقصاء أسباب حدوث الأخطار.

الاهتمام بالمجتمع المحيط بالتوعية و ودرء الأخطار.

تقيم استكمال العمليات و مدى التحسن الناتج.


----------



## عبد الصاحب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جید جدا جزاک الله خیرا علي هذه المعلومات التی تقدم بسخاء


----------



## tariq ali (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الله يجزيكم الف خير 
فعلا استفدت كثير من هذه المواضيع النيرة خاصة وانا الان على وشك تخرج من استراليا
وانا الان في جمع معلومات عن التلوث الصناعي ونظام الايزو 14000 9000


----------



## المحمد (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*أقترح على اللاخوان في المنتدى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يعطيكم العافية على هذا المجهود الرائع والله لقد استفدنا منها كثيراً ونطلب المزيد. 
إقتراجي للإخوة في المنتدى انشاء قسم خاص بالصحة والسلامة المهنية حيث أن هذه العلوم غافلين عنها نحن العرب وهي مهمة جداً جداً.


----------



## يوسف مسامح (24 ديسمبر 2006)

:75: جزاكم الله خير ووفقكم الله.


----------



## ربيع عصام (25 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا . احييكم على روح التعاون واتمنى لكم المزيد من الابداع


----------



## hisham badawi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا
مع الشكر الجزيل
الى الامام .


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جاد


----------



## tariq ali (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يسعد ايامك يا غالي والله مشكور على هالجهود ز

هل يوجد باللغة الانجليزية عن التلوث البيئي ونظام الايزو 14000 9000


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً لكم فتفاعلكم هو ما يزيدنا اصراراً على المتابعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

bsharg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البند السابع من مخاطر العنصر البشري - التدريب والخبرة -
> للمباشرة بالعمل لابد من تدريب العامل اولا حتى يتمكن من انجاز المطلوب منه
> و يحتاج الى زمن طويل للوصول للخبرة
> ...



واجب الادارة عدم وضع العامل في الأعمال الخطرة إلا بعد التدريب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

م. عبدالله يسلم قال:


> 1- اخواني الاعزاء هل توجد لدينا في مجتمعنا العربي مواصفة او قانون معمم ومتفق علية في بلداننا العربية خاص بالاسلامة المهنية .
> 2 - اذا مافية ارجو من خلال هذا المنتدى ان يفتح طريق حول هذا الموضوع .
> 3 - وارجو من الاخوان المشاركين عند وضع اي نشرة ان يتم كتابة المراجع التي اسندوا اليها



1- يوجد هناك مواصفات عربية متفق عليها سيتم ادراجها في الأماكن المخصصة لها
2- عدم كتابة مراجع بسبب أنه لا يوجد مراجع كافية للاعتماد عليها باللغة العربية تفصل الصحة والسلامة المهننية بدءً من المفهوم الرئيسي وصولاً لإلى المخاطر وتوضيحها وانما ما يكتب هو عبارة عن مواضيع ممن خلال الخبرة الشخصية وبعض الاشارات في المراجع العربية والأجنبية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

bsharg قال:


> ارجو من الاخ المحاضر
> ان ياتي على المراض المهنيه و تصنيفها
> وان يبن لنا اهم الاجراءات المتبعة في المنشاة التي لا تتوفر فيها اي اجراءات للسلامة المهنية



سنأتي بشكل أكيد على تصنيف الأمراض المهنية والفحوص الطبية الدورية
أما بخصوص الاجراءات المتبعة فيجب كما ذكرنا وجود لجنة سلامة مهنية في المنشأة تقوم بدراسة تفصيلية للمنشأة من المواد الخام واللآلات والنواتج وتحدد المخاطر وطرق تلافيها من خلال تصنيف المخاطر الموجودة تبعاً للجدول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جمال ابراهيم قال:


> ارجو التركيز على السلامة المهنية في استخدام الات مثل التفريز والخراطة والتجليخ والتاكل بالشرر



سنمر على ذلك من خلال المخاطر الميكانيكية ويمكن ادراج محاضرة حول ذلك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مسفر محمد الدوسري قال:


> اخي الكريم
> اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمهم جداً في حيانتا .اسمح لي يأخي الكريم بهذه الملاحظة الصغيرة. حيث ذكرت في البند( توفير الجو المهني السليم ) أن درجة الحرارة في مكان العمل هي 26درجة مئوية علماً بأن بعض المنشأت ليست مغطاه لتوفر هذه الدرجة فمثلاً في محطات الكهرباء والحقول البترولية وغيرها ممكن تصل درجة حرارة الى درجة حرارة الجو او اكثر من ذلك.
> ولي إضافة بسيطة من حيث تفادي الاخطار وهي اولاً تحديد الاماكن الاكثر خطورة ومشاركة العاملين في المنشأه في تحديد الاماكن التي يرون فيها الاخطار (طبعاً رصد حوافز لمن يسجل هذه الاخطار ورفعها للمسئول عن السلامة) وبذلك ممكن الا تصل الى الحالة الحوادث ولاصابات الخطرة. وشكراً



هناك بعض الأماكن التي لا يمكن تحقيق الجو المهني الكامل فيها فيمكن تحقيق ذلك من خلال ملابس الواقية
أما من حيث مشاركة العمال في تحديد المخاطر فيتم تحقيق ذلك من خلال ممثل اللجنة النقابية أو عن العمال الموجود حكماً في لجنة السلامة المهنية
ونقول دوماً لأصحاب المعامل خلال جولاتنا بضرورة وضع نظام للمكافآت للعمال الملتزمين بتطيق نظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية في المنشأة


----------



## almjahde2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------



## eng-elmorsy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكراُ لك على هذا المقال


----------



## m_halawa (28 ديسمبر 2006)

دورات السلامة والصحة المهنية
أنا من ضمن من درسو على يد هذه الشركة وهي من الشركات المتميزة على مستوى الوطن العربي ولها عدة فروع بالرياض والقاهرة ودبي وكوالالمبور وعدة مدن وأنصح أخواني بالاهتمام بهذا الموضوع لأنه من المواضيع المتميزة والتخصصات القليلة

تقدم من : الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية Hrd - خبرة أكثر من 25 سنة في مجالات التدريب
الاستاذ / عبد المقصود حجازي - مدير التدريب
0503407861


----------



## ابو مرتضى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرنا وتقديرنا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه
نامل المزيد منكم وحفظكم الله


----------



## محمد إبراهيم (28 ديسمبر 2006)

السلامة والصحة المهنية أول درس من فى مجال العمل العام ويجب ان تهتم بها كل المنشئات الصناعية بأن تقوم بدروس نظرية وعلمية للعامل فى مكان عملة من حيث نوع العمل الذى يقوم بة وأيضاً للحفاظ على سلامتة وبعد ذلك تقوم بإعطائة دورة السلامة والصحة المهنية ويجب على المنشئات الإتمام بجدية وشكراً 
مهندس جودة / محمد إبراهيم ( مفتش جودة بشركة كولجيت بالموليف - مصر )


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذه المحاضرة الطيبة ولكن عندي طلب صغير هل يوجد عرض power point لهذه المحاضرة مزود بالصور والرسومات التوضيحية


----------



## m_halawa (2 يناير 2007)

*الاختلاف في المعنى لتصحيح المعلومات*

تعني السلامة والصحة المهنية ( التقنية كموقع للمهندسين ) من منظور الهندسة الصناعية غير السلامة الطبية نتيجة المخلفات فهي تندرج بالنسبة للمهندسين تحت عنوان الهندسة البيئية كي لا يتم الخلط بينهم.

فهم كما ذكر في الموقع المشار إليه كتعريف :
القانون الليبي: التلوث هو "حدوث أية حالة أو ظرف ينشأ عنه تعرض صحة الإنسان أو سلامة البيئة للخطر نتيجة لتلوث الهواء أو مياه البحر أو المصادر المائية أو التربة أو اختلال توازن الكائنات الحية، بما في ذلك الضوضاء والضجيج والاهتزازات والروائح الكريهة وأية ملوثات أخرى تكون ناتجة عن الأنشطة والأعمال التي يمارسها الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي" المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 7 لسنة 1982 بشأن حماية البيئة

القانون المصري: التلوث هو "أي تغيير في خواص البيئة مما قد يؤدي بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر إلى الأضرار بالكائنات الحية أو المنشآت أو يؤثر على ممارسة الإنسان لحياته الطبيعية" المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 بشأن البيئة.

القانون التونسي: التلوث هو "إدخال أية مادة ملوثة في المحيط بصفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، سواء كانت بيولوجية أو كيماوية أو مادية" المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 91 لسنة 1983.

القانون العماني: التلوث هو "أي تغيير أو فساد حاد طارئ أو خفيف مزمن في خصائص النظم والعوامل البيئية أو في نوعيتها بالدرجة التي يجعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال المفيد في الأغراض المخصصة لها أو يؤدي استخدامها إلى أضرار صحية أو اقتصادية أو اجتماعية في السلطنة على المدى القريب أو البعيد" المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1982. 

فالملوثات تختلف عن السلامة والصحة المهنية المعني بها المهندسون 
فالرجاء من مهندسنا مراعاة تلك الفروق لعدم الخلط فهو مجال خبرتي ودراستي 
والمطروح أمامنا لا يعني يالسلامة والصحة المهنية ولكن يعني بالهندسة البيئية وما تشملة من طبية وغيرها 
فبرجاء تحري الدقه في المفاهيم وذكر المصادر يا مهندسين لأن المعلومة الخاطئة تولد أشياء ومفاهيم غير صحيحه... ولا نريد نقل معلومات فقط نريد التحري في المعلومه وشكرا

خبير سلامة وصحة مهنية


----------



## حسان زيدان (2 يناير 2007)

جهود طيبة ومباركة من الزميل محمد فوزي ، وأرجو أن يتسع صدره لتقبل بعض الملاحظات البسيطة ومنها أنه يمتلك المعلومة ولكنه غير موفق في إسلوب العرض من حيث تسلسل الموضوعات وإختيار العناوين الرئيسية والفرعية التي تندرج تحتها كما أنه يستخدم الكثير من الكلمات المبسطة بدلا من المصطلحات والكلمات المألوفة في هذا النوع من المعرفة . أكرر إعتذاري وأتمنى التوفيق والإستفادة للجميع.


----------



## حسان زيدان (2 يناير 2007)

مع تأخري في الغياب عن اللتقى تأتي ملاحظتي متأخرة ومع هذا أرجوا تقبلها : مصطلح الصحة والسلامة المهنية (عنوان الدورة) غير دقيق والصحيح هو السلامة والصحة المهنية ( Safety & Occupational Health) وكما تعلم ياأخي أن مهندس السلامة ليس طبيب إصحاح مهني أو ما يسمى بالخطأ طبيب عمل ومعلومات مهندس السلامة في هذا المجال عامة وعلية تأتي كلمة السلامة في المسمى قبل الصحة المهنية ،،، وشكرا


----------



## حسان زيدان (2 يناير 2007)

أرجو أن لا يساء فهمي لكثرة ملاحظاتي اليوم فأننا مسرور جدا من تناول الموضوع وجهودكم الطيبة وأتمنى أن تعم الفائدة ، لذا أرجو توخي الدقة في العرض وفي الإجابة على إستفسارات الزملاء، وهذا نموذج (عدم كتابة مراجع بسبب أنه لا يوجد مراجع كافية للاعتماد عليها باللغة العربية تفصل الصحة والسلامة المهننية بدءً من المفهوم الرئيسي وصولاً لإلى المخاطر وتوضيحها وانما ما يكتب هو عبارة عن مواضيع ممن خلال الخبرة الشخصية وبعض الاشارات في المراجع العربية والأجنبية) هذا رد لكم على تساؤل بعض الزملاء . فيا أخي أول كتاب لي صدر بعنوان السلامة والصحة المهنية ونشر ووزع بوسطة دار الفكر- عمان كان في عام 1994 والكتاب الثاني عن مؤسسة عز الدين -بيروت في عام 1995 فلا تبخسنا قدرنا .


----------



## ابو مرتضى (2 يناير 2007)

*الاخ الكريم تحياتي وكل عام وانتم بخير
مهما اختلف المعنى فتضل النتائج واحده وهي السلامه الصناعيه البشريه فالانسان هو المحور الرئيسي في كل ماورد وكيفية المحافظه على سلامة الانسان هو المهم وليس معنى التلوث او المفرده 
مع الشكر الجزيل لسعة صدركم *


----------



## tariq ali (2 يناير 2007)

أنا مسرور جدا من تناول الموضوع وجهودكم الطيبة وأتمنى أن تعم الفائدة 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## m_halawa (2 يناير 2007)

*مصطلح الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

أخي حسان زيدان
مصطلح الصحة والسلامة المهنية (عنوان الدورة) - مع حق في العنوان في حال الترجمة فقط وليس المعنى ونرجو عند الرجوع الغضافة أكثر من ذلك والملاحظة الواو هنا حرف عطف وبالرجوع للغة العربية تعرف المقصد والمشكلة لا تكمن فالمعنى واحد ونحن هنا ليس بمقصد الترجمة من اللغة الإنجليزية للعربية فالمعنى باللغة العربية يعني العلاقة بينهما وهو واحد ومن الممكن الرجوع لمواصفات سلاح الجيش الامريكي الإصدار الثاني لتصل للمعنى ونريد أن نركز أكثر للاضافة والمعلومة التي يستفيد منها الجميع وشكرا لإضافتك وأرجو ان لا تأخذ الكلمة أكثر من ذلك في الرد...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2007)

m_halawa قال:


> تعني السلامة والصحة المهنية ( التقنية كموقع للمهندسين ) من منظور الهندسة الصناعية غير السلامة الطبية نتيجة المخلفات فهي تندرج بالنسبة للمهندسين تحت عنوان الهندسة البيئية كي لا يتم الخلط بينهم.
> 
> خبير سلامة وصحة مهنية



أخي الكريم إن المخاطر الحيوية الموجودة في أي معمل أو منشأة تندرج في نطاق عمل مفتش الصحة والسلامة المهنية و90% من مفتشي الصحة والسلامة المهنية من المهندسين ومن واجبه أن يلاحظ وجود الأخطاء والمشاكل داخل المنشأة حتى ولو كانت نفايات فهي تدخل في مجال السلامة المهنية كون تأثيرها على العمال داخل المنشأة أما ما ذكرته من هندسة البيئة فهي تعنى بالمخلفات وتأثيرها على المحيط الخارجي وليس داخل المنشأة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2007)

حسان زيدان قال:


> جهود طيبة ومباركة من الزميل محمد فوزي ، وأرجو أن يتسع صدره لتقبل بعض الملاحظات البسيطة ومنها أنه يمتلك المعلومة ولكنه غير موفق في إسلوب العرض من حيث تسلسل الموضوعات وإختيار العناوين الرئيسية والفرعية التي تندرج تحتها كما أنه يستخدم الكثير من الكلمات المبسطة بدلا من المصطلحات والكلمات المألوفة في هذا النوع من المعرفة . أكرر إعتذاري وأتمنى التوفيق والإستفادة للجميع.



سيدي الكريم شكراً لملاحظاتك
إن ما أورده يعتبر أفكار في الصحة والسلامة المهنية
أما بالنسبة لتسلسل الأفكار واسلوب العرض فلم أجد عناوين رئيسية وفرعية غير مناسبة أرجو إفادتي بمواقعها.
كما أنه ليس هناك ما يسمى مصطحات موحدة في السلامة المهنية فهي تختلف من دولة لأخرى وهذا رأيته من خلال الندوات القومية في السلامة المهنية مما يدفعنا لإختيار الكلمات المبسطة التي يستطيع من يريد البدء في مفاهيم الصحة والسلامة المهنية الانطلاق منها وهي ليست للخبراء فأظن أنه لديهم معلومات وافية.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2007)

الأخ حسان زيدان
شكراً لملاحظاتك الكريمة
صحيح إن اسم السلامة والصحة المهنية هو الأصح كون أنه لا نحافظ على صحة العمال إلا من خلال تطبيق تعليمات السلامة لكن الكل اعتاد على التسمية الأولى من باب سهولة اللفظ
وأنا لم أقصد بعدم ورود مراجع بعدم وجود كتب أبداً لكن الكتب الموجود تناقش هامشاً من السلامة المهنية وليس من البداية والخبرة الشخصية لم أقصد بها أني عرفت كل شيء بمفردي معاذ الله فهناك الدورات التي حضرتها منها الدورات الوطنية ومنها الدورات القومية فهنا الخبرة الشخصية قصدت بها أنني سلست المفاهيم تبعاً لما قرأت وسمعت وشاهدت
أما بخصوص الكتب التي ذكرتها فأنا يمكن أن أعطيك أسماء كتب أكثر بكثير منها مصرية ولبنانية وأردنية وسورية وغيرها ولكن لو حاول أي مهتم البحث عن هذه الكتب في أسواق الدول العربية فلن يجدها فيبدو أنه هناك سوء توزيع وهذه بعض آخر منها


اسم الكتاب
المؤلف
سنة
ص
الناشر

السلامة و الصحة المهنية
أحمد زكي حلمي 
2000
255 
القاهرة، مصر : دار الكتب العلمية

الأمن الصناعي و محاربة التلوث البيئي
إبراهيم الجندي
1998
375
القاهرة، مصر : دار الكتب العلمية

نظم الإدارة البيئية و الايزو 14000
رعد حسن الصرن
2001
442
دمشق، سوريا : دار الرضا

الأمن الصناعي : السلامة و الصحة المهنية
حسان زيدان
1995
206
بيروت، لبنان : مؤسسة عز الدين

تخليص الهواء من الملوثات: جدول أعمال عالمي
ترجمة أنور عبد الواحد
1992
77
القاهرة: الدار الدولية للنشر والتوزيع

التلوث الصناعي - النفايات السامة
عادل رفقي عوض
1996
223
عمان، الأردن : دار الشروق

التلوث الضوضائي وإعاقة التنمية
حسن شحاته
2000
207
القاهرة: مكتبة الدار العربية للكتاب

التلوث و حماية البيئة
محمد العودات
1988
248
دمشق: الأهالي للطباعة و النشر

السلامة العامة و التحذير من مخاطر الأعمال
إسحاق الجبالي
1999
311
عمان، الأردن : بيت الأفكار الدولية

المواد السامة و المسرطنة: أصنافها-أخطارها
ممدوح النيربية
1992
164
عمان: دار البشير للنشر و التوزيع

الإسعافات الأولية
محمد رفعت
1992
320
بيروت، لبنان : مؤسسة عز الدين

علم السرطان البيئي
سعيد الحفار
1993
352 
دمشق، سوريا : دار الفكر

دليل الأثر البيئي في المشروعات الصناعية و التنمية
صلاح الحجاز
2000
177
القاهرة، مصر : نهضة مصر

أبحاث مختارة من علوم البيئة
عادل عوض
1994
456
دمشق: دار طلاس للدراسات 

وهناك كتب أخرى كثيرة ومواقع انترنت يمكن ادراجها في آخر الدورة لمن يريد البحث ولكن أردت الوصول للمفاهيم أولاً حتى يسهل البحث
وشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2007)

http://www.ilo.org منظمة العمل الدولية 

http://www.osha.gov ادارة العمل الأمريكية

http://www.osha.org مدخل لكثير من مواقع السلامة المهنية

http://www.osh.net/directory/safety/safety_09.htm مدخل لكثير من مواقع السلامة المهنية 

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa الادارة العامة لتطوير وتصميم المناهج السعودية

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/zips/npg-only.zip مجموع المواد الكيميائية ومعلومات عنها

http://www.cdc.gov/node.do/id/0900f3ec8000ebdc مركز الوقاية الأمريكي

http://www.ilo.org/public/english/protection/safework/cis/products/icsc/dtasht/index.htm مركز معلومات الصحة والسلامة المهنية الدولي

http://www.ccohs.ca/ مركز الصحة والسلامة المهنية الكندي


----------



## lamood1 (3 يناير 2007)

هذه الدورة ستكون قيمة وتاتى ثمارها وجزا الله العاملين على هذا الموضوع خيرا


----------



## حسان زيدان (4 يناير 2007)

*نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية( بنود المواصفة (ohsas 18001)*

الزملاء الأعزاء بموازاة الدورة المتميزة للسلامة والصحة المهنية الحالية يسرني المشاركة بعرض بنود (إجراءات) المواصفة العالمية لنظام إدارة السلامة ( Ohsas 18001) وذلك كخطوة متقدمة للإخوة محترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية ( وهي في اللغة الإنجليزية ) وعلى هيئة مثال تطبيقي


----------



## ابوالحسن ابوالمجد (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بعد
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي هذا العلم المفيد جدا


----------



## ابو مرتضى (7 يناير 2007)

بارك الله في المعد لهذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده جدا
ندعو لكم من قلوبنا


----------



## mahmoud amer (9 يناير 2007)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## loolo (12 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (13 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووور يا خبير فى السلامة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسان زيدان (14 يناير 2007)

ماذا؟ هل هذه نهاية الدورة ؟ منذ أكثر من إسبوع وأنا أبحث عما يلي المحاضرة الخامسة القسم الثاني( وفي الأصح الرابعة القسم الثاني) ولا يوجد جديد ، قد أكون مخطأ أرجو التوضيح


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (19 يناير 2007)

محاضرة قيمة جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (21 يناير 2007)

ghas971
نرجو منك تزويدنا باسماء مواقع او كتب متوفره على الشبكه مهتمه بالسلامه المهنيه (بالنسب و المقايس العالميه)
اخوك م. عبدالله يسلم


----------



## loolo (31 يناير 2007)

شكرالكم عي هذه المعلومات ا لقيمة وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hisham badawi (1 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر
المزيد
مع التمنيات الطيبة


----------



## هاني السيد (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي الطيب ولكن انا اشتغل safty offecer في دبي ولكن اريد دورة معتمدة من اين لي ان احصل عليها ولثاني مرة مشكور اخي الطيب :81: :81: :81: 
*سلمت يداك :31: :31: :77: :77: :77: :77:*


----------



## salhen2003 (2 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## يوسف مسامح (6 فبراير 2007)

أخي الحبيب مشكووور على هذه المعلومات المفيده
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## hisham badawi (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (24 فبراير 2007)

شكراجداااااااااا


----------



## رورو محمود (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله كل الخير , موضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## رورو محمود (8 مارس 2007)

لقد قمت بقراءة الموضوع بلكامل , ولا يسعني ايها الزميل الا ان ادعو لك بكل الخير واتمنى لك الصحة والعافية . موضوع شامل لا ينقصه شئ.


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

شكراااااا اخي والله يوفقك


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

شكراااااا اخي والله يوفقك


----------



## صناعي1 (7 أبريل 2007)

انا حاليا اعمل مشروع عن
assessment of exposure to musculoskeletal risks
أرجو ممن لديه اي ابحاث او مراجع ان يفيدنا
و لكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## سامح للسلامة (13 أبريل 2007)

*استفسار هااااااااااام*

ما الاوشا بلاتينيوم 
ارجو الرد سريعا و ساشرح الاسباب لاحقا و ارجو ان اعرف مما تتكون
و ساكون ممتن لكم
و شكرا


----------



## المهندس الغيور (14 أبريل 2007)

*بارك الله فيكم*

لكم جميعا كل التقدير



آسر عبد السلام قال:


> تحياتى الطيبه الى اصحاب المعلومات الجميله والمجهود الناجح باذن الله تعالى واشكركم جزيل الشكر
> بما افادتمونى به فى هذه المحاضره الجميله ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله عن كل مهندس يقرا هذه المحاضره


----------



## Saffarini (24 أبريل 2007)

*ما شاء الله*

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم انها معلومات مفيده و هامه للجميع و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ymselim (24 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر على هذه المعلمات الحيوية لكل مكان


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (25 أبريل 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لمن ساهم في هذه الدورة


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على كافة المعلومات التي قدمت ونتمن للجميع التوفيق


----------



## tawfeks (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة
tawfeks


----------



## maidi (27 أبريل 2007)

الأخ ghas971 الموقر أنت كبير بشــخصك وشــكراً لهذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد منير حسن (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الأخ هانى السيد الذى بيسال عن دورة معتمدة ذاكرلمتحان csp(certified safety professional)_ وامتحانه فى امريكا انت لازم يكون معاك خمس سنين خبرة والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## سلامة صناعية (5 مايو 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## BesuForEver (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير على المعلومات المهمة...........................


----------



## الهندرة حنان (7 مايو 2007)

*تحية وتقدير*

شكرا للمجهود العظيم واليكم ملحق حول موضوع السلامة وانشاء الله يفيدكم :14:


----------



## الهندرة حنان (7 مايو 2007)

*استفسار*

:12: لدي موضوع عام عن الصحة والسلامة كيف ابعثة لكم وهوعلي الوورد


----------



## صناعي1 (8 مايو 2007)

الهندرة حنان قال:


> :12: لدي موضوع عام عن الصحة والسلامة كيف ابعثة لكم وهوعلي الوورد



يمكنك ذلك و ببساطة اضغط على "الانتقال للوضع المتطور" بعد ذلك اضغط على "أرفق ملف في المشاركة" و ستظهر لك نافذة اختر الملف و قم بتحميله و انتبه ان لا يكون حجم الملف اكبر من المسموح به


----------



## magdy100 (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على الدورة


----------



## رواسن (17 مايو 2007)

*الشكر والثناء*

بارك الله تعالى فيك ونفع بك وبالعلوم التي تزودنا بها وأدام الله علينا وعليك وعلى جميع الأعضاء بالامان والسلامة :1: والى الامام .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## starmoooon (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الوافى

اريد ان اخبر سيادتكم ان مشروعى عن الصيانة الانتاجية الشامله ومن مكوناته بار عن السلامة والصحة المهنية لذلك
فانى ارغب فى معرفة خطة بسيطة للامان وخطة للطوارىء اسندها للمشروع بالغة الانجليزية هل من الممكن ان تساعدنى فى ذلك
شكراااا


----------



## starmoooon (3 يونيو 2007)

ارغب واسندها


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي مجهودكم العظيم انا مهندس منظومات اطفاء وانذار ضد أخطار الحريق والسطو 

(يمنع تبادل العناوين في المشاركات)
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 يونيو 2007)

معلومات اكثر من مفيدة

افادك الله كما افدتنا اخونا الكريم


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (8 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ghas971 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اوجه لحضرتك كل الشكر على هذا المجهودالمخلص وأسأل الله ان يرزقك سعادة الدارين
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## د.مرتضى (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة ولكن كيف يمكنني تنزيلها كاملة لكي ارجع لها عند الضرورة


----------



## ahmedsuez (6 يوليو 2007)

*اساس عمل السلامة*

ان السلامة تعتمد على ثلاثة محاور : 1- المعدات hardware
2- العنصر البشرى humanware
3- المعلومات و الخبرات و الانظمة software
ويجب ان نفرق ما بين السلامة و الصحة المهنيتين occupational safety 
وبين سلامة العمليات الصناعية process safety


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

*السلامة المهنية*

هذا موضوع قيم جدا وبارك الله فيك يا أخي ونأمل من جميع المسؤولين والقائمين على إدارة أعمال الورش والمصانع مراعاة ما تم طرحه فيه.


----------



## hany9000 (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحالم (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي كثيرا علي هذه الدورة القيمه

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedsuez (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بو مشاري (8 أغسطس 2007)

ghas971 قال:


> يرجى من الأخوة ممن لديه أي رد أو استفسار حول دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية occupational health and safety الكتابة هنا


اشكركم على هذه المحاضرة ويوجد لدي استفسار عن الجامعات العربية التي تمنح الماجستير في السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## بو مشاري (8 أغسطس 2007)

ماذا عن الجامعات العربية التي تمنح الماجستير في السلامة والصحة المهنية اين هي مجرد استفسار


----------



## بو مشاري (10 أغسطس 2007)

*الشهادة الدولية (nebosh)*

من أهم الشهادات التي تمنح لمتخصصي السلامة والصحة المهنية هي Nebosh للسلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أغسطس 2007)

اعتذر جداً عن هذا التأخر في متابعة المحاضرات وذلك بسبب ظروف قاهرة جداً
وأعدكم بمتابعة المحاضرات خلال هذا الشهر بلا انقطاع انشاء الله
المهندس غسان علوة


----------



## صناعي1 (19 أغسطس 2007)

ghas971 قال:


> اعتذر جداً عن هذا التأخر في متابعة المحاضرات وذلك بسبب ظروف قاهرة جداً
> وأعدكم بمتابعة المحاضرات خلال هذا الشهر بلا انقطاع انشاء الله
> المهندس غسان علوة


 
لا عليك يا بشمهندس غسان و ان شاء الله تعود لمتابعة المحاضرات بقوة، و نحن بانتظارك.:1:


----------



## orange13 (23 أغسطس 2007)

أريد دورة كبيرة عن السلامة و الصحة المهنية و كذلك أريد معرفة كيفية أخذ شهادة معتمدة فى الأوشا فى مصر


----------



## احمد حمدى عمره (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار المبذول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

*نسخ الدورة*



د.مرتضى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة الرائعة ولكن كيف يمكنني تنزيلها كاملة لكي ارجع لها عند الضرورة



يمكن نسخ المواضيع من خلال تحديد الكتابة بواسطة الماوس ومن ثم لصقها على صفحة وورد وحفظ الملف فهي أبسط طريقة لحفظ الملفات ويكون الملف فيها كامل


----------



## orange13 (25 أغسطس 2007)

أنا مهتم حديث بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و لكننى جمعت عن ذلك كثير من الكتب و المراجع المفيدة و سوف أضع بعض منها كل مرة كالآتى:

محاضرات فى السلامة و الحريق و ماشابه

:15:


----------



## orange13 (25 أغسطس 2007)

و هذا موقع هام جدا و سهل عن الصحة و السلامة المهنية
www.hse.gov.uk


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم orange13 شكراً لمجهودك

وكذلك للعضو الكريم starmoooon الذي وضع دورة الاوشا كاملة باللغة العربية على الرابط التالى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1884456/7a368660/OSHA.html


----------



## ابن البلد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

دورة السلامة المهنية مهمة جدا
بارك الله بكم جميعا على موضوعكم هذا
هناك الكثير من الطرق التي تتبعها بعض الشركات مثل تمارين الرياضة البدنية قبل العمل 
وجلسة توضيح للعمال حول ما سيقومون بتنفيذه كل يوم
وعمليات إنعاش للعمال خلال النهار بواسطة إمكانية عمل استراحات عمل خلال النهار يمكن للعامل استغلالها للصلاة أو شرب القهوة ........أو أي شيء آخر
كلامي من تجربة خضناها وكانت تتاح لنا هذه الأشياء أولا
هذا غير معدات الوقاية الشخصية الضرورية ....قبعة واقية وحذاء مهني وكفوف ونظارات وسترة مضيئة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي شبلي ما تقومون به شيئ مهم للغاية وهو يحقق للعمال السلامة. وفقككم الله


----------



## bradoine (2 أكتوبر 2007)

very important thank you


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
*
Machine​​ Guarding
حماية المعدات والآلات​
Machine Safeguarding​​حماية المعدات والآلات​
Subpart O
29 CFR 1910.211 
29 CFR 1910.219
Where Mechanical Hazards Occur​​أين تحدث المخاطر الميكانيكية بالمعدات​
Point of operation نقطة التشغيل
All parts of the machine which move, such as:جميع الأجزاء الدوارة 
flywheels, pulleys, belts, couplings, chains, cranks, gears, etc.
feed mechanisms and auxiliary parts of the machine
In-running nip pointsنقطة الإلتقاء 
*​*Rotating Parts​**​**الأجزاء الدوارة ​
In-Running Nip Points​​
نقاط الإلتقاء​
*Machine Hazards​​
مخاطر المعدات والآلات​
*Cutting القطع والجروح 
Shearing البتر والقص 
Stabbing and Puncturingالإختراق 
Impactالصدمة 
Entanglementالإنحشار 
Friction and Abrasionالإحتكاك والتسلخات 
Crushingالسحق 
Projectiles and Energy Releaseتطاير أجزاء 
*Cutting​​القطع والجروح ​
*Circular Saws
المنشار الدائرى
Milling Machines
الفريزة
Band Saws
المنشار الرأسى
Angle Grinder
الصاروخ (التجليخ)
*​Shearing​​
القص والبتر​
*Power Press
المكابس
Metal Planning Machineماكينات تشكيل المعادن
*​Stabbing and Puncturing​​
الإختراق​
*Flying Objectsالأجزاء المتطايرة
Material ejected from a machine.
المواد المنبعثة من الماكينات
Rapidly moving parts of machinery
الأجزاء التى تدور بسرعات كبيرة
*
Impact​​الصدمات ​
Objects which strike the human body (rotating arm of a robot).دوران الرجل الآلى 
Planning machineماكينات تشكيل المعادن 

Entanglement​​الإنحشار ​
*Being caught in a machine by loose clothing, long hair, cleaning rags, jewellery….
إنحشار أى جزء من الجسم أو الملابس أو الشعر فى الأجزاء الدوارة للمعدات
*



​Friction and Abrasion​​
الإحتكاك والتسلخات​
Grinding wheel
معدات التجليخ
The belt of a belt sanding machine
ماكينات الصنفرة
Crushing​​السحق ​
Crushing occurs when part of the body is caught between a fixed and moving parts of a machine.وقوع جزء من الجسم بين جزء ثابت وآخر متحرك
Between two moving parts
بين جزأين متحركين
Between moving parts and fixed structure.
بين أجزاء متحركة وحائط
​*Methods of Machine Safeguarding​​
وسائل الحماية بالمعدات والآلات​
*المتطلبات الواجب توافرها فى حواجز الوقاية​يمنع وصول أى جزء من أجزاء جسم الإنسان إلى موقع الخطورة بالمعدات والآلات.
يكون مثبتا بطريقة محكمة بحيث يصعب على مشغلى الماكينات من فكه.
يساعد على تزييت الماكينات بدون الإضطرار إلى فك الحاجز.
لا يسبب أى تداخل مع طريقة تشغيل المعدات والآلات​​Types of Safeguards​​
أنواع وسائل الحماية للمعدات والآلات​
Guards الحواجز 
Devicesالأجهزة 
Location/Distanceالموقع والمسافة 
Potential Feeding and Ejection Methods
التزويد الأوتوماتيكى​Miscellaneousوسائل أخرى متفرقة 
Guards​​الحواجز ​
Fixedحواجز ثابتة 
Interlockedحواجز بمفتاح إيقاف
Adjustableحواجز يمكن تعديلها بواسطة العامل 
Self-Adjustingحواجز تعدل نفسها بنفسها 
Fixed Guards​​الحواجز الثابتة ​
Interlocked Guards​​حواجز بمفتاح تشغيل ​
Adjustable Guards​​حواجز قابلة للتعديل بواسطة العامل​
​الأجهزة​​Devices
Photoelectric Sensorالخلية الكهروضوئية​
Safety Tripwire Cables​​كابلات الإيقاف الطارىء​
Device located around the perimeter of or near the danger area
توجد حول منطقة الخطر
Operator must be able to reach the cable to stop the machineيجب أن يتمكن العامل من الوصول للكابل لإيقاف المعدة
Pullback​​السحب للخلف ​

Restraint Device​​جهاز الإيقاف المحدد ​
Uses cables or straps attached to the operator’s hands and a fixed point
Must be adjusted to let the operator’s hands travel within a predetermined safe area
Hand-feeding tools are often necessary if the operation involves placing material into the danger area
​Two-Hand Control​​التشغيل بواسطة اليدان الأثنان فى نفس الوقت​
*Gate​​البوابات ​
Movable barrier device which protects the operator at the point of operation before the machine cycle can be started
If the gate does not fully close, machine will not function
*
Location/Distance​​الموقع والمسافة ​
​Automatic Feeding​​التزويد الأوتوماتيكى ​

Miscellaneous Aids​​وسائل متفرقة ​
​*Abrasive-Wheel Machinery​​ماكينات التجليخ​
Tool rest within 1/8" of wheel
الجزء الذى يتم تثبيت الشغله عليه يجب ألا تزيد المسافة بينه وبين القرص عن 1/8 بوصة
Tongue guard within 1/4" of wheel
حاجز الوقاية العلوى يجب ألا تزيد المسافة بينه وبين القرص عن ¼ بوصة
Outer wheel guard must be in place
الغطاء الخارجى للقرص يجب أن يكون مركبا فى مكانه​Grinder must be securely attached
ماكينات التجليخ يجب أن تكون مثبتة جيدا على طاولة العمل​*​


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
للتعرف على دورة اوشا كاملة يمكن مراجعة المشاركات في الهندسة الكيماوية .


----------



## امير نزيه (15 أكتوبر 2007)

please i need VCA /SCC training according to europe oil & gas company


----------



## ابن البلد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*الموضوع واسع .....بحر*

مثلا لو جئنا للتكلم عن الحواجز التي يجب علينا استخدامها للحيلولة دون وقوع العمّال عن علو
ماذا يوجد عندك من العلم حول هذا الموضوع يا أخ غسّان ؟
نحن قضينا أياما في الكلام حول هذا الموضوع وبه تفرعات كثيرة جدا جدا​شكرا جزيلا أخ نبيل عواد الغباري 
مشاركتك رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم شبلي:
شكراً لاهتمامك
إن مواضيع الدورة يجب أن تكون متسلسلة أما الحواجز فهي من باب المخاطر الهندسية والوقاية فيها ونحن ما زلنا كما ترى في المخاطر الفيزيائية فكل موضوع يأتي في حينه


----------



## علاء عادل (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*التقارير . ازاى نكتب التقرير . تقارير عن السفتى والحوادث . موضوع هاااام جدااا*

السلام عليكم اخوانى . عايز اعرف ازاى اكتب التقارير . عن السفتى وعن الحوادث وعن التقارير الاسبوعيه . ولكم جزيل الشكر .
واى احد يرغب فى السوال عن التلوث الاشعاعى فى مجال ومعدات البترول . انا ممكن افيده ولكم عظيم الثواب عند الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*بعض التقارير*

أخي العزيز عادل:
أرفق لك بعض أنواع التقارير البسيطة عن السلامة المهنية
راجياً أن تستفيد منها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*بعض التقارير1*

أخي العزيز عادل:
أرفق لك بعض أنواع التقارير البسيطة عن السلامة المهنية
راجياً أن تستفيد منها


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي على التقارير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر لله
الله يقدرنا على فعل الخير


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## ميدو ميذو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً حبيبى*


----------



## fraidi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## Hamdallah (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاءالله على الجهد الكبير جدا للمهندس غسان اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا . بعد اذنك اخ غسان ان استعين بهذه المعلومات والقاء بعض المحاضرات .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

Hamdallah قال:


> ماشاءالله على الجهد الكبير جدا للمهندس غسان اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا . بعد اذنك اخ غسان ان استعين بهذه المعلومات والقاء بعض المحاضرات .


أخي الكريم
يمكنك الاستعانة بما شئت من المعلومات في محاضراتك.
فنحن في هذا المنتدى نعمل من أجل دعائكم.
وفقك الله


----------



## meee (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليــــكم ...........

طـــبـــعـــــا ً.... مجهود ممتاز .... من شخص طيب .... :28: :28: 

ــــــــــ :12: ــــــــــ


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

meee قال:


> السلام عليــــكم ...........
> 
> طـــبـــعـــــا ً.... مجهود ممتاز .... من شخص طيب .... :28: :28:
> 
> ــــــــــ :12: ــــــــــ



مشكور أخي على هذا المديح أتمنى أن أكون ممن يستحقه


----------



## احمد حمدى عمره (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمدطلحة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الشاق


----------



## coolman5755 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عزيزي الأستاذ غسان خليل
شكراً جزيلاً على هذه التقارير الممتازة، نرجو منك أضافة المزيد من تقارير السلامة المهنية، لأفادة أخوانك في المنتدى.

أخوك، زيد من العراق


----------



## bsharg (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
بداية موفقة انشاء الله 
ونهاية فيها كل الفائدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لكل الأخوة
أعاننا الله على خدمتكم


----------



## يوسف مسامح (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الشكر لله
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## taser70 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس وربنا يكفيك شر مخاطر
الأمن والسلامه
تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكل الأخوة على التشجيع الذي أقدره
وربنا يقدرنا على إعطاء المزيد


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

سؤال هو كيف ان نجعل السلامة جزء من حياة اي عامل او اي انسان


----------



## Hamdallah (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الصحة والسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلااااااااااااااااااامة العامة
موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع حلووووووو للامانة


----------



## الهام (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا فيصل على هذة المعلومات الهامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

eng_ahmed_toshiba قال:


> سؤال هو كيف ان نجعل السلامة جزء من حياة اي عامل او اي انسان



يمكن ذلك بالتدريب والتوعية والمراقبة:
فيجب إلحاق كل عامل جديد بدورة عن آلات العمل والمواد التي يتعامل معها والمخاطر وطرق تلافيها ونتبع ذلك بالمراقبة والتوجيه ويمكن فرض نظام المكافآت للترغيب والعقوبات للترهيب


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وحقق أمانيك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الصحة والسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلااااااااااااا اااااامة العامة
موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووع حلووووووو للامانة
إنه فعلا كذلك
شكرا للأخوة الذين تفاعلوا جميعا
أفادكم الله


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر الله لك وجزاك خيرا على هذه المحاضرات


----------



## السلامة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس/ غسان شكرا لك على مجهوداتك والمعلومات التي تقدمها في مجال السلامة المهنية
وبما ان المجال لا زال في طور النمو في وطننا العربي نأمل زيادة التركيز والاهتمام والعمل على
تقديم المعلومات التي لها علاقه بالسلامة المهنية ونشر الوعي الوقائي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*خطوة خطوة*

نحن نعمل على ذلك فنتناقش في عدة مواضيع ولكن تجد دورة السلامة التي تورد موضوع السلامة خطوة بخطوة


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
هل لديكم اي معلومات عن السلامة والصحة المهنية وكيفية مقاومة الحرائق بقطارات السكك الحديدية وخاصة في مصر


----------



## sayed00 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى فتحى
موضوع السلامه فى القطارات ووسائل النقل عموما موضوع كبير
و لن يتم الرفع من مستوى السلامه فى هذه الوسائل بدون الوعى لدى مستخدميها (الركاب)
على سبيل المثال هذا الراكب المتشعبط على الباب و الى مسطح على الظهر ما هو مدى وعيهم؟ تسأله يقولك يا سيدى سيبها لله ؟؟؟؟ 
حتقولى الناس كتير و حيعمل ايه ارجع و اقولك بردو ده وعى (لا اعفى المشؤليين لان وعيهم اقل من الشعوب)

الموضوع كبير و عاوز صفحات

اما بخصوص انظمة الحريق فى القطارات
تعتمد على مدى احتمالية حدوث الحريق و مدى خطورته يعنى risk assessment ) بمعنى ان القاطره مثلا بها من المعدات و الوقود ما يجعل احتمالية الحريق و خطورة عاليه نستطيع ان تحمى ب انظمة حريق اتماتيكيه غاز او سائل حسب نوع الحريق

سيد


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (13 يناير 2008)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية بالوحدات المتحركة-قطارات 00-الخ*

:14: 
 اخي العزيز /sayed00 
بعد اذن المهندس غسان اشكرك علي هذا الردالطيب والواقعي وعلي اهتمامك بالرد
واني في انتظار اي معلومات اخري من الاخوة الاعضاء والسيد المشرف 
وجزاكم الله جميعا بالخير والثواب
:31: :69:


----------



## وليد عزمي عوض احمد (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhakimi (21 يناير 2008)

شكر الف شكر


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز وان شاء الله وضعها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر لكم أخوتي

بمساهماتكم ومشاركاتكم نتطور ونتقدم للأمام فلا تبخلو علينا بالجديد دوماً

وفقكم الله


----------



## مركز صناعة المجد (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هالمعلومات المفيدة

وللتنوية 
دورة في المملكة العربية السعودية (جدة) 
السلامة في المنشئات (osha) لمدة 5 أيام - 30 ساعة
نقاط العرض: ​​1-توفر المادة العلمية والمدربين المعتمدين من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.​​2- يحصل المتدرب على:​​أ/شهادة من المركز
ب/ بطاقة الأوشا من إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بوزارة العمل الأمريكية (الأوشا) بطاقة صادرة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.​​3- موعد الدورة يوم السبت 16/2/1429 هـ الموافق 23/2/2008 ولمدة خمسة ايام من الساعة 9 صباح الى 3 ظهرا.​​4- موقع التدريب في مركز الملك فهد للابحاث بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة شامل الفطور والغداء .​​​​وللحجز: 0554242711​​


----------



## Hamdallah (24 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا ما طرحتموه ومعلومات جيدة


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (25 يناير 2008)

_شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة. جزاكم الله كل خير_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخ خالد

يمكنك أخي خالد النقر على زر موضوع جديد داخل القسم وكتابة المواضيع التي تريدها وتحميل المرفقات من خلال لأيقونة ارفاق ملف أسفل كتابة الموضوع

أما إذا أردت كتابة وارفاق بعض الملفات داخل موضوع قديم يمكنك النقر على إضافة رد فتفتح نافذة تمكنك من إضافة الرد وتحميل مرفقات


----------



## محب الشرقية (28 يناير 2008)

مشكوور دروس ممتازة جدا


----------



## Hamdallah (28 يناير 2008)

الله يديم المعرفة


----------



## طلال عبيد (28 يناير 2008)

جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## mkn (28 يناير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل
مبدئيا شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع , جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
ان امكن تشير الى المصدر الخاص بكل الجداول المرفقه سواء من خلال Standards Or Handbook
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يناير 2008)

*للتوضيح*



mkn قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> مبدئيا شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع , جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
> ان امكن تشير الى المصدر الخاص بكل الجداول المرفقه سواء من خلال Standards Or Handbook
> ولك جزيل الشكر



شكرا ً لك على مبدئياً
أخي الكريم

كل ماذكر من جداول وقيم المراجع الأساسية لها:

1- موسوعة السلامة والصحة المهنية الصادرة عن منظمة العمل الدولية
2- جداول وحدود التعرض المهني الصادرة عن منظمة العمل العربية

وهذا ذكرته سابقاً في أكثر من مكان


----------



## محمد احمد موسى (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القلب الابيض (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Hamdallah (4 فبراير 2008)

المهندس غسان انت مبدع 
ظروف العمل ومشاكله وضغوطات الحياة التي لم تنتهي حرمتنا من المطالعة والقراءة ولكن انشاءالله سوف اعمل جاهدا للكتابة في هذا الموضوع .


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لكم
ويسعدنا تواجدكم ومشاركتكم معنا


----------



## المهندس سمسم (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا أخي على الموضوع
رائع حقا


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## Hamdallah (28 فبراير 2008)

المهندس غسان كفيت وفيت


----------



## Hamdallah (28 فبراير 2008)

السؤال هل هي السلامة المهنية جزء من السلامة العامة وما هي اقسام السلامة العامة؟


----------



## مهندس أحمدأبوالنجا (1 مارس 2008)

حقيقى راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## مهندس حربي (3 مارس 2008)

thank you too much


----------



## عمر ياقوت السيد (3 مارس 2008)

:75: يالها من روعة. ونفسي لو تقولينا كيف يتم تصميم نظم الامن الصناعى


----------



## abed3ab (6 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

هل يوجد معلومات عن السلامة والأمان تخص المهندس المدني

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (8 مارس 2008)

الاخ غسان
بدايه اهنئكم على المجهود الكبير والجميل والرائع بخصوص دورة السلامه المهنيه

ان سمحت لى ان اوضح نقاط مهمه ربما تكون بحاجه الى ذكر وهو فى العلم الحديث للسلامه المهنيه 
فى الدول المتطوره الان 

ان السلامه المهنيه كاساسيات ومعايير واجراءات وارشادات تقريبا هى ثابته ومتشابه فى كل دول العالم لكن الاختلاف فى نسبة التطبيق او النجاح فى التطبيق واتباعها 
لهذا تم ايجاد ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والتى توكل مهمه ادارة السلامه المهنيه وليس تطبيقها فقط بحيث تلتزم فى معايير دوليه فى الية الاداره وعملها وتنظيم العمل والبحث و التفتيش والتقويم والاصلاح والمخالفه و الايقاف والتحذير والتطوير للافراد والاجراءات والعمل على ايجاد حلول 
اداره انظمة السلامه المهنيه هى الاداة التى من خلالها يمكن النجاح فى توفير البيئه الامنه للعمل 
وهى من خلالها تقوم بتنفيذ القوانيين والتشريعات المحليه ومتابعة تنفيذها 

ما يوجد لدينا تقريبا فقط فى الشركات الكبيره توجد ادارة لانظمة السلامه المهنيه اما معظم الاعمال فلا توجد اداره وربما يوجد قسم او مكتب تابع لاداره يتولى توفير متطلبات السلامه لكنه لا يدير ولا يطور 
وهنا هو الاختلاف فى مستوى السلامه المهنيه فى دول العالم من دول متقدمه ودول غير متقدمه 
والمشكله ليست فى وجود قوانيين وتشريعات بل المشكله فى الية التنفيذ والمتابعه والتطبيق 
والمشكله ايضا فى تطوير العمل فى السلامه المهنيه 

من خلال خبرتى وجدت ان نسبة كبيره من العاملين فى اقسام السلامه المهنيه معظمهم يعرف ربما الاساسيات لكن ليس لديهم اى خبره او معلومه عن السلامه المهنيه بشكل كامل
بل الخطأ الاكبر والمتبع فى دول عديده وهى دمج قسمين فى قسم واداره واحده وهما قسم الامن وقسم السلامه بحيث يكون الموظف فى الامن هو نفسه موظف سلامه 
ولا خلاف ان يتم عمل القسمين تحت اداره واحده لكن وعلى ان يتم ايجاد قسمين مختلفين تابعين لهذه الاداره قسم السلامه وقسم الامن 
والمقصد من مداخلتى هى 
يجب ايجاد ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
بشكل علمى وتقنى حدجيث بحيث تقع على كاهلها ادارة وتطوير وتنظيم العمل فى السلامه المهنيه للمنشأه او الشركه 
اى كما يوجد الاداره الماليه والاداريه والقانونيه والمبيعات يجب ان تكون ادارة للسلامه منفصله ومتخصصه ويجب ان يكون القائم عليها شخص لديه الدرايه فى ادارة العمل والسلامه المهنيه ولديه الخبره فى السلامه المهنيه 

وشكرا لكم والسماح لى بالمداخله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مارس 2008)

صدقت دكتورنا العزيز
فكل ما ذكرته صحيح ونلمسه من خلال عملنا في التفتيش على المنشآت وهو ما نحاول تغييره نحو الأفضل بإذن الله


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (11 مارس 2008)

بارك الله
وان شاء الله تاخذ انت اجر نشري للموضوع في منتديات اخرى
وفقك الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مارس 2008)

الفلسطيني الحر قال:


> بارك الله
> وان شاء الله تاخذ انت اجر نشري للموضوع في منتديات اخرى
> وفقك الله



ليس لدينا مانع في نشر المواضيع في منتديات أخرى
ولكن يجب *ذكر المصدر *وذلك للأمانة
وللحفاظ على تعب الاخرين


----------



## mohamed i a (16 مارس 2008)

لا اعرف كيف احمل الملفات الموجودة


----------



## gadoo20042004 (17 مارس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمرومحمد فوزى (19 مارس 2008)

شكر ةاحترام لصاحب هزا العمل


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (20 مارس 2008)

ان امكن الافادة عن دورات oshaبمصر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

mohamed i a قال:


> لا اعرف كيف احمل الملفات الموجودة



يمكنك نسخ الملفات عن طريق تحديد الكلمات بالماوس ومن ثم نسخها ولصقها على صفحة وورد


----------



## المدرب نت (5 أبريل 2008)

المهندس غسان 
من اعماق قلبي اشكر لك مجهودك الجبار ، و أسأل الله أن يوفق لما يحب و يرصى .

المدرب نت - ابو خالد


----------



## التيربو (5 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز / بارك الله فيك وجعل ماتعمل في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة .
انا اخوك اطلب مساعدتي في البحث عن وصف مهارة / السلامة والصحة المهنية في التالي .
1- الحوادث الصناعية .
2- اسباب تعطيل العمل .
3- المخاطر التي تهدد صحة العامل .
4- العوامل التي تؤدي الى الزيادة في الاصابة .
5- مسئولية عناصر العمل عن الحوادث الصناعية.
6- اهداف السلامة والصحة المهنية .
7- مفهوم السلامة العامة .
8- مسئولية الادارة في السلامة المهنية .
9- مسئولية العمال .
10- الاحتياطات الواجب اتباعها للوقاية من الحوادث.

ولك تحياتي وتقدير ,,,


----------



## Hamdallah (8 أبريل 2008)

المعايير الدولية في السلامة والصحة المهنية



*اتفاقيات وتوصيات السلامة والصحة المهنية*



تعالج معظم الصكوك التي اعتمدها مؤتمر العمل الدولي في هذا المجال المشاكل التقنية المتعلقة بظروف الوقاية من حوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية. وقد أخذت هذه الصكوك في عين الاعتبار التطورات التكنولوجية والعلمية وكذلك تطور الممارسات التنظيمية للعمل داخل المنشأة وتتضمن أحكامها التزامات ملزمة وبالغة الدقة.
ولبعض هذه الاتفاقيات والتوصيات التقنية أهمية خاصة بالنسبة للبلدان النامية. ستقتصر الإشارة في هذا الصدد على اتفاقية منع الحوادث الصناعية الكبرى (رقم 174)؛ واتفاقية السلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية (رقم 170)؛ واتفاقية السلامة والصحة في البناء (رقم 167)؛ واتفاقية خدمات الصحة المهنية (رقم 161)؛ واتفاقية السلامة والصحة المهنية (رقم 155)؛ والتوصيات المرافقة لها. أما الاتفاقيات الأخيرة الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية فعديدة لا مجال للخوض في بحثها إنما نذكر منها على سبيل المثال الاتفاقيات المتعلقة بموضوع الحماية من التعرض إلى مادة البنزين والسلامة في استعمال مادة الاسبست والعمل في المناجم وغيرها من الاتفاقيات.



اتفاقية وتوصية منع وقوع الحوادث الصناعية الكبرى (رقم 174)

مبدأ المعيار: وضع سياسة وطنية متسقة بشأن حماية العمال من مخاطر الحوادث الكبرى، وتنفذها وتراجعها دورياً، آخذة في الاعتبار آثارها على الجمهور والبيئة. كما وتنفذ هذه السياسة عن طريق تدابير للوقاية والحماية من أجل منشات المخاطر الكبرى، وتشجع عند الإمكان استخدام أفضل تكنولوجيات السلامة المتاحة.
خلاصة الأحكام: إن الهدف من اتفاقية منع وقوع الحوادث الصناعية الكبرى (رقم 174)، هو الحد من وقوع هذه الحوادث الناتجة عن استعمال المواد الكيميائية الخطرة والتخفيف من آثارها في حال وقوعها. وتنطبق هذه الاتفاقية على جميع منشات المخاطر الكبرى باستثناء المنشات والمصانع النووية التي تجهز مواد مشعة ما عدا أماكن مناولة المواد غير المشعة في هذه المنشات، والمنشات العسكرية وأعمال النقل خارج موقع المنشاة بوسيلة أخرى غير النقل بواسطة الأنابيب. إلا انه يجوز لأي دولة عضو، بعد استشارة المنظمات الممثلة لأصحاب العمل والعمال المعنيين وغيرها من الأطراف المعنية التي يمكن أن تتأثر، أن تستثني من تطبيق الاتفاقية منشات أو فروعا أخرى من النشاط الاقتصادي تتوفر فيها حماية مماثلة. 
وعند التصديق على الاتفاقية، يجب أن تضع الدولة العضو، على ضوء القوانين واللوائح والظروف والممارسات الوطنية، وبالتشاور مع أكثر المنظمات تمثيلا لأصحاب العمل والعمال ومع الأطراف المعنية الأخرى التي يمكن أن تتأثر، سياسة وطنية متسقة بشان حماية العمال من مخاطر الحوادث الكبرى، وتنفذها وتراجعها دوريا، آخذة في الاعتبار آثارها على الجمهور والبيئة. كما وتنفذ هذه السياسة عن طريق تدابير للوقاية والحماية من أجل منشات المخاطر الكبرى، وتشجع عند الإمكان استخدام أفضل تكنولوجيات السلامة المتاحة. 
وتحدد الاتفاقية مسؤوليات أصحاب العمل والتي تتضمن تحديد أي منشاة مخاطر كبرى تخضع لهم وفقا للنظام المعتمد من قبل السلطة المختصة والخاص بتحديد المنشاة استنادا إلى قائمة بالمواد الخطرة أو فئات هذه المواد، أو كليهما. وبعد تحديد منشات المخاطر الكبرى يقوم أصحاب العمل بأخطار السلطة المختصة بالمنشات التي يحددونها وذلك خلال مهلة زمنية محددة في حال المنشات القائمة أو قبل التشغيل في حال المنشاة الجديدة. وبعد الأخطار يقوم أصحاب العمل بوضع وصون نظام موثق لمكافحة المخاطر الكبرى في كل منشاة مخاطر كبرى يشتمل على: 

1. تحديد وتحليل المخاطر؛ 

2. التدابير التقنية مثل تصميم المنشاة، بناءها، اختيار المواد الكيميائية المستعملة، تشغيلها، صيانتها وتفتيشها بانتظام؛ 

3. التدابير التنظيمية وتشمل تدريب وتعليم العاملين وتوفير المعدات اللازمة لضمان سلامتهم بما في ذلك العمالة المتعاقدة والمؤقتة؛ 

4. خطط وإجراءات الطوارئ والتي تشمل الخطط داخل موقع العمل وتقديم المعلومات عن الحوادث الممكنة وخطط الطوارئ في الموقع وأي مشاورات ضرورية؛ 

5. التدابير اللازمة للحد من آثار الحوادث الكبرى؛ 

6. التشاور مع العمال وممثليهم. 

كما تحدد الاتفاقية مسؤولية السلطة المختصة والتي عليها إعداد خطط وإجراءات للطوارئ لحماية السكان والبيئة خارج موقع كل منشأة بالإضافة إلى نشر المعلومات عن تدابير السلامة والسلوك السليم الذي ينبغي إتباعه عند وقوع حادث كبير. وعلى السلطة أيضا إصدار الإنذار بأسرع وقت ووضع ترتيبات للتعاون والتنسيق بين الدول المعنية عند وقوع حادث كبير يحتمل أن تعبر آثاره الحدود، وكذلك التفتيش وإسداء المشورة. وتشمل الاتفاقية على نص فيما يتعلق بحقوق وواجبات العمال وممثليهم.
أما التوصية فتقترح تبادل المعلومات بين منظمة العمل الدولية والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية حول الحوادث الكبرى والدروس المستفادة من الحوادث التي كادت أن تقع وممارسات السلامة الجديدة في منشات المخاطر الكبرى والتكنولوجيات والعمليات المحظورة لأسباب تتعلق بالسلامة والصحة. كما تسترشد السياسة الوطنية بمدونة قواعد سلوك منظمة العمل الدولية بشان منع الحوادث الصناعية الكبرى الصادرة في عام 1991.



اتفاقية السلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية في العمل (رقم 170)

مبدأ المعيار: وضع سياسة متسقة في مجال السلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية في العمل لحماية العمال والبيئة المجاورة من مضار المواد الكيميائية الخطرة.
خلاصة الأحكام: تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية على جميع فروع النشاط الاقتصادي التي تستعمل فيها مواد كيميائية، مع سماحها ببعض الاستثناءات التي تشمل منشات أو منتجات معينة لها مشاكل خاصة ذات طابع جوهري وحالات تكون فيها الحماية العامة لا تقل عن تلك الناتجة عن تطبيق أحكام الاتفاقية. 
تنص الاتفاقية على انه يتعين على كل دولة أن تعتمد على ضوء ظروفها الوطنية وبالتشاور مع المنظمات الأكثر تمثيلاً لأصحاب العمل والعمال إلى وضع وتطبيق سياسة متسقة في مجال السلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية في العمل ومراجعتها بصورة دورية. وتمنح الاتفاقية السلطة المختصة الحق بان تخطر أو تقيد استعمال هذه المواد. كما وتشير إلى ضرورة تطبيق نظماً ومعاييراً محددة ومناسبة لتصنيف المواد الكيميائية وفقاً لنوع ودرجة خطورتها والى ضرورة وضع بطاقات التعريف توضيحاً لهوية هذه المواد وتوفير بيانات السلامة الكيميائية لأصحاب العمل للمواد الكيميائية الخطرة. وتنص الاتفاقية أيضا على مسؤولية الموردين للمواد الكيميائية سواء كانوا صناعاً أو مستوردين أو موزعين مشترطة تصنيف المواد وفقاً لنص الاتفاقية وعنوانها وتوفير بطاقات التعريف الخاصة بها. 
أما مسؤولية أصحاب الأعمال فتشمل وضع بطاقات التعريف وعدم استعمال المواد غير المصنفة أو ا لمحددة هويتها والاحتفاظ بسجل بالمواد الكيميائية الخطرة مع إتاحة هذا السجل لجميع العمال. كما ويلتزم أصحاب العمل عند نقل المواد الكيميائية بضمان توضيح هوية المحتويات بطريقة تمكن العمال بالتعرف على هويتها والأخطار المرتبطة بها بالإضافة إلى الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها. هذا وعلى أصحاب العمل ضمان عدم تعرض العمال للمواد الخطرة وذلك بأخذ عينات اللازمة لذلك. كما وتشير الاتفاقية إلى سلسلة من الإجراءات المتعلقة بمراقبة العمليات وحماية العمال بالوسائل الملائمة مثل اختيار المواد الكيميائية والتكنولوجيا الأقل خطورة واستخدام أساليب التحكم الهندسي واعتماد تدابير الوقاية الصحية وتقدم المعدات وملابس الوقاية الفردية للعمال دون مقابل وتوفير الإسعافات الأولية واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمواجهة حالة الطوارئ. هذا بالإضافة إلى التخلص السليم من الحاويات والمواد الكيميائية وتوفير المعلومات والتدريب بصورة متواصلة والتعاون الوثيق مع العمال أو ممثليهم فيما يتعلق بالسلامة في استعمال المواد الكيميائية.
والاتفاقية تشير أيضا إلى واجبات العمال فيما يتعلق بالتعاون الوثيق مع أصحاب العمل والامتثال إلى جميع الإجراءات والممارسات المتعلقة بالسلامة والالتزام باتخاذ كل الخطوات المعقولة التي تزيل أو تقلل الخطر في بيئة العمل، والى حقوق العمال وممثليهم في الابتعاد عن خطر ناجم عن استعمال مواد كيميائية شرط أن يكون تبريراً لذلك وان يعلم المشرف على العمل على الفور. وفي المقابل يحمي العامل الذي يبتعد بنفسه عن الخطر بمقتضى أحكام الاتفاقية من نتائج تسيء إليه دون داع. ومن حق العمال أيضا الحصول على معلومات عن هوية المواد الكيميائية مع بطاقات التعريف. 
أما فيما يتعلق بمسؤولية الدول المصدرة للمواد الكيميائية فتنص المادة 19 من الاتفاقية على ما يلي: "عندما تحظر دولة عضو مصدرة استعمال كل أو بعض المواد الكيميائية لأسباب تتعلق بالسلامة والصحة في العمل ينبغي أن تقوم هذه الدولة العضو بإبلاغ هذه الحقيقة وأسبابها إلى أي بلد مستورد".



اتفاقية السلامة والصحة المهنية في البناء رقم (167)

مبدأ المعيار: وضع ومواصلة تنفيذ قوانين أو لوائح تكفل سلامة وصحة عمال البناء مع الاعتبار الواجب للمعايير ذات الصلة التي اعتمدتها المنظمات الدولية المعترف بها في مجال توحيد المعايير.
خلاصة الأحكام: تنص هذه الاتفاقية التي تنطبق على جميع أنشطة البناء أي على أشغال البناء، والهندسة المدنية، والتركيب والفك (ويتضمن ذلك أي نشاط أو عمل أو عملية نقل تجري في أي موقع بناء ابتداء من تحضير الموقع إلى انتهاء المشروع) - مع سماحها ببعض الاستثناءات1 - على انه يجوز أن تستند القوانين أو اللوائح المعتمدة إلى معايير تقنية أو مدونات لقواعد السلوك أو إلى طرق مناسبة أخرى تتفق مع الظروف والممارسة الوطنية. 
وتشير الاتفاقية إلى اتخاذ تدابير لضمان قيام تعاون بين أصحاب العمل والعمال وتوجب أصحاب العمل والعاملين لحسابهم الخاص بان يلتزموا بتدابير السلامة والصحة المقررة في مكان العمل. 
كما وتنيط الاتفاقية مسؤولية تنسيق تدابير السلامة والصحة بالمتعاقد الرئيسي في حال وجود اثنان ا و أكثر من أصحاب العمل في الموقع الواحد. وتقضي القوانين أو اللوائح الوطنية بان من حق العمال ومن واجبهم أن يشاركوا في ضمان ظروف عمل مأمونة متضمنا ذلك العناية المناسبة لسلامتهم وصحتهم وصحة الآخرين واستخدامهم لأجهزة الوقاية الفردية وإبلاغ المشرف على العمل على الفور بأي وضع يعتقدون انه يمكن أن ينطوي على خطر لا يستطيعون معالجته بأنفسهم. 
وتتناول الاتفاقية أيضا في مجال تدابير الحماية والوقاية سلامة أماكن العمل، والسقالات والسلالم، والأجهزة والمعدات الرافعة، ومعدات النقل وإزاحة التراب ومناولة المواد، والتجهيزات والآلات والمعدات والعدد، والعمل على مستويات مرتفعة بما في ذلك الأسطح والعمل في الفجوات والإنفاق والحفر والسدود وتحت الهواء المضغوط بالإضافة إلى العمل فوق الماء وفي عمليات الهدم. كما وتتناول أيضا التعرض للأخطار والمحاذير الصحية الفيزيائية والكيميائية كالكهرباء والمتفجرات والإضاءة والاحتياطات ضد الحريق. وتشير الاتفاقية إلى توفير واستعمال معدات الوقاية الشخصية والألبسة الواقية والى تدابير الإسعافات الأولية والرعاية والتوعية والتدريب والإبلاغ عن الحوادث والأمراض.



اتفاقية خدمات الصحة المهنية (رقم 161)

مبدأ المعيار: تعزيز الصحة البدنية والعقلية لجميع العمال بالمحافظة على بيئة عمل مأمون وصحية ملائمة، عن طريق خدمات وقائية.
خلاصة الأحكام: تقام - عن طريق التشريع أو الاتفاقات الجماعية أو عن أي طريق معتمد آخر - تدريجياً أقسام للصحة المهنية من أجل جميع العمال، ويكون دورها وقائيا وإرشاديا بصورة رئيسية، في إطار سياسة وطنية متسقة، وتستشار المنظمات الأكثر تمثيلا لأصحاب العمل والعمل في هذا النوع، ويجوز تنظيم أقسام الصحة المهنية أما في شكل قسم يخدم مؤسسة واحدة أو في شكل قسم مشترك يخدم عدة مؤسسات معاً، ويمكن أن تنظمها المؤسسات أو مجموعات من المؤسسات، أو السلطات العامة، أو مؤسسات الضمان الاجتماعي، أو هيئة أخرى يرخص لها بذلك. وعلى أصحاب العمل والعمال وممثليهم أن يتعاونوا ويشاركوا في تشغيلها، وتتمثل مهام هذه الأقسام في تحديد وتقييم المخاطر الصحية في مواقع العمل عن طريق مراقبة بيئة وأساليب العمل، وكذلك صحة العمال من حيث علاقتها بالعمل. وتسدي هذه الأقسام نصائح في هذا المجال وتشجع تكييف العمل مع العمال وتوعية هؤلاء وتدريبهم وتثقيفهم. وهي تنظم الإسعافات الأولية وتشارك في تحليل أسباب حوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية، وتساهم في أنشطة إعادة التأهيل المهني، وتتعاون هذه الأقسام مع سائر الأقسام في المؤسسة، ومع الأقسام الأخرى بتقديم الخدمات الصحية، وينبغي أن يكون العاملون في هذه الأقسام، الذين يجب أن تتوفر فيهم المؤهلات المطلوبة، باستقلال مهني تام، وينبغي أن تطلع هذه الأقسام على أي عوامل معروفة أو مشتبه فيها من شأنها أن تؤثر على صحة العمال، وكذلك على حالات المرض بين العمال والتغيب عن العمل لأسباب صحية، ولكن لا يجوز تكليفها بالتحقق من صحة مبررات الغياب، وينبغي أن يكون الإشراف على صحة العمال من حيث علاقتها بالعمل مجانيا وان يتم ما أمكن ذلك أثناء ساعات العمل؛ ولا يجوز أن يترتب عليه أي نقص في كسبهم.



اتفاقية السلامة والصحة المهنية (رقم 155)

مبدأ المعيار: وضع سياسة وطنية متسقة في مجال سلامة وصحة العمال وبيئة العمل؛ الاتصال والتعاون على جميع المستويات في هذا المجال.
خلاصة الأحكام: تنص هذه الاتفاقية التي تنطبق على جميع فروع النشاط الاقتصادي وعلى جميع العمال بما فيهم موظفو الخدمة العامة - مع سماحها ببعض الاستثناءات بفروع مثل الملاحة البحرية وصيد الأسماك - على انه يتعين على كل دولة أن تعتمد على ضوء ظروفها الوطنية وبالتشاور مع المنظمات الأكثر تمثيلا لأصحاب العمل والعمال، إلى وضع وتطبيق سياسة وطنية متسقة في مجال سلامة وصحة العمال وبيئة العمل، والى مراجعة هذه السياسة بصورة دورية. والهدف من هذه السياسة هو الوقاية من الحوادث والإصابات الصحية الناجمة عن العمل بالإقلال إلى أدنى حد من المخاطر المرتبطة ببيئة العمل وذلك بالقدر المعقول والمستطاع. 
وتحدد الاتفاقية مجالات العمل الرئيسية لسياسة من هذا النوع. وتضع مجموعة من المعايير المفصلة إلى حد ما بشأن الإجراءات التي يجب اتخاذها على صعيد البلد وتلك التي يجب اتخاذها على صعيد المؤسسة.
وفي هذا السياق، تنص الاتفاقية بصورة عامة على اعتماد تدابير تشريعية وتنظيمية أو تدابير ضرورية أخرى (بما في ذلك التدريب)، وعلى إقامة نظام للتفتيش، كما تحدد التدابير الواجب اتخاذها بمجرد انتهاء مرحلة تصميم الآلات والمواد وغيرها بل وقبل تداولها. 
وتوضح الاتفاقية، فيما توضحه، إن على أصحاب العمل تقديم الملابس والمعدات الواقية، وان يضمنوا بالقدر المعقول والمستطاع خلو بيئة العمل، والآلات، والمعدات، وطرائق العمل، والمواد، الخ... الخاضعة لإشرافهم من أية مخاطر على سلامة وصحة العمال. 
وتنص الاتفاقية أيضاً على أن يتعاون العمال وممثلوهم في المؤسسة مع صاحب عملهم في إنجاز الواجبات التي تقع عليه، وعلى حماية العامل الذي ينسحب من مركز عمل يعتقد لسبب معقول انه يشكّل خطراً وشيكاً وشديداً على حياته أو صحته ويبلّغ عن هذا فوراً من أي نتائج لا مبرر لها.



تصديق الدول العربية على اتفاقيات السلامة والصحة المهنية

تشير سجلات منظمة العمل الدولية حول واقع تصديق الدول العربية على اتفاقيات السلامة والصحة المهنية، بان نسبة التصديق متدنية جداً رغم حاجة الدول النامية الماسة إلى العمل بهذه الاتفاقيات. لم تصدق دولة عربية واحدة من دول غرب آسيا على الاتفاقيات الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية المشار إليها سابقاً المعتمدة منذ عام 1977، باستثناء العراق الذي صادق على الاتفاقية رقم 167 عام 1988 والاتفاقية رقم 148 عام 1977. كما وتجدر الإشارة بان ليست هناك أسباب جوهرية تحول دون التصديق في كثير من الحالات الأمر الذي يتطلب جدية في إعادة النظر ودراسة أحكام هذه الاتفاقيات دراسة وافية.

التوصيـات

اختتمت الندوة أعمالها بالتوصيات التالية:

1. الطلب من وزارة العمل ووزارة الصحة ووزارة البيئة، العمل على إحياء هيئة وطنية عليا في السلامة والصحة المهنية تتمثل فيها الوزارات المعنية ومنظمات أصحاب العمل والمنظمات العمالية والمؤسسات العامة والأهلية المعنية، غايتها التنسيق التام فيما بين هذه الجهات، وإسداء المشورة في تنفيذ سياسة وطنية متسقة في السلامة والصحة المهنية. 

2. الطلب من وزارة العمل المباشرة في عملية التصديق على اتفاقيات السلامة والصحة المهنية الدولية وخاصة الاتفاقية رقم 155، والاتفاقية رقم 161، والاتفاقية رقم 170، والاتفاقية رقم 174، لا سيما وان لبنان هو البلد المضيف للمكتب الإقليمي لمنظمة العمل الدولية ويفترض أن يكون سباقا في هذا السياق. 

3. العمل على تطوير وتنشيط قدرات جهاز التفتيش في وزارة العمل وتفعيل أنشطة التنسيق بين هذا الجهاز والأجهزة والمصالح المعنية بشؤون السلامة والصحة المهنية في الوزارات الأخرى. 

4. الطلب من وزارة الصحة تفعيل دور دائرة الأمراض المهنية والتنسيق التام مع الدائرة المعنية في وزارة العمل والأجهزة والمصالح المعنية بشؤون السلامة والصحة المهنية في الوزارات الأخرى. 

5. إشراك منظمات أصحاب الأعمال والمنظمات العمالية في شتى أنشطة السلامة والصحة المهنية وذلك اعترافاً بالمسؤوليات والواجبات الملقاة عليهم ومن اجل ضمان حقوق العمال والتعامل مع هذه المنظمات بجو تعاوني صريح. 

6. الطلب من صندوق الضمان الاجتماعي المساهمة بتمويل أنشطة السلامة والصحة المهنية لتشمل تنظيم الدورات التدريبية والعمل مع الجهات المعنية الأخرى على تشجيع وترويج أسس السلامة والصحة المهنية على صعيد المنشأة نظراً لما لهذه المساهمة من مردود إيجابي. 

7. الطلب من وزارة العمل بان تقوم بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة والوزارات والجهات المعنية الأخرى بتحديث دليل متكامل بالمؤسسات والمنشات الصناعية العاملة في لبنان وفقاً لحجمها، ونوعها مع تحديد الأخطار وتصنيفها. 

8. الطلب من الحكومة إصدار المرسوم الخاص بوضع فرع طوارئ العمل والأمراض المهنية في قانون الضمان الاجتماعي موضع التنفيذ. 

9. الطلب من وزارة التربية والتعليم العالي وبالتحديد من المديرية العامة للتعليم المهني والتقني المشاركة في التخطيط والتنفيذ للبرامج والمشروعات المتعلقة بتطبيق القوانين والأنظمة المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية، ومنها المحافظة على السلامة الشخصية في مواقع التعليم والتدريب والعمل وكذلك الاهتمام بتدريب المدربين في مؤسسات التعليم والتدريب وإدخال مادة السلامة والصحة المهنية في برامج التعليم والتدريب المستمر والتدريب المهني السريع. 

10. الطلب من منظمة العمل الدولية ممثلة بالمكتب الإقليمي تقديم العون الفني لتدعيم جميع برامج السلامة والصحة المهنية لدى وزارة العمل والوزارات المعنية الأخرى. 

11. الطلب من الجهات المعنية الحكومية دعم أنشطة السلامة والصحة المهنية الخاصة بالصحة والحقوق الإنجابية وإجراء الأبحاث الخاصة بتأثير المحاذير الصناعية عليها، والعمل على وضع إدارة وتشخيص هذه التأثيرات. 

12. حث وسائل الإعلام السمعية والمرئية والمقروءة على تخصيص الجهود اللازمة والكفيلة بترويج السلامة والصحة المهنية على الصعيد الوطني وتوعية المجتمع في هذا المجال.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2008)

شكراً للأخ Hamdallah
على الاشارة لموقعي
علماً بأنني وضعت الاتفاقات الدولية في المنتدى على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74371.html


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (9 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع

السلامة المهنية
Occupational Safety
تعرف بأنها العلم الذي يهتم بالحفاظ على سلامة وصحة الإنسان ، وذلك بتوفير بيئات عمل آمنة خالية من مسببات الحوادث أو الإصابات أو الأمراض المهنية ، أو بعبارة أخرى هي مجموعة من الإجراءات والقواعد والنظم في إطار تشريعي تهدف إلى الحفاظ على الإنسان من خطر الإصابة والحفاظ على الممتلكات من خطر التلف والضياع . 
وتدخل السلامة والصحة المهنية في كل مجالات الحياة فعندما نتعامل مع الكهرباء أو الأجهزة المنزلية الكهربائية فلا غنى عن أتباع قواعد السلامة وأصولها وعند قيادة السيارات أو حتى السير في الشوارع فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد وأصول السلامة وبديهي أنه داخل المصانع وأماكن العمل المختلفة وفي المنشآت البحثية فأننا نحتاج إلى قواعد السلامة ، بل أننا يمكننا القول بأنه عند تناول الأدوية للعلاج أو الطعام لنمو أجسامنا فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد السلامة.
إن التطور التقني الذي شهده العالم وما صاحبه من تطور الصناعات نتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي ينبغي على الأنسان إدراكها وأخذ الحذر والحيطة من الوقوع في مسبباتها..
ولانضع كامل اللوم هنا على التطور الصناعي فقد تلعب ظروف العامل الصحية والنفسية دوراً في زيادة المخاطر فمثلاً قلة الاهتمام أو الإهمال ولو للحظات قليلة قد تكون كافيه لحدوث الاصابة وجعل العامل يتألم لفترات طويلة وقد تؤدي إلى فقده أحد أعضائه أو حتى إلى الوفاة. وتدل الإحصائيات السنوية الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية بأن : عدد 110 مليون عامل يتعرضون لاصابات مختلفة منهم 180الف اصابة تؤدي الى الوفاة . وبذلك يكون معدل الإصابات :4 إصابات عمل كل ثانية و حادث خطير كل 3 دقائق.
فأماكن العمل من ورش ومصانع ومختبرات تعتبر بيئات غير طبيعيه من حيث درجات الحرارة العالية والآلات الدواره، والآجهزة الحساسة والتفاعلات السريعة، والمواد السامة وما الى ذلك.
والسلامة المهنية مسؤولية كل فرد في موقع العمل ومرتبطة بعلاقة مع من حوله من الأشخاص والآلات والأدوات والمواد وطرق التشغيل وغيرها.. فالسلامة المهنية لاتقل عن أهمية الانتاج وجودته والتكاليف المتعلقة به.
فقد أصبحت للسلامة أنظمة وقوانين يجب على العاملين معرفتها كما يجب على الإدارة تطبيقها وعدم السماح للعاملين بتجاوزها ، و أن يكون هناك تدريب وإشراف صحيح للعاملين على هذه الأنظمه حتى يمكن تلافي العديد من مخاطرالعمل التي تحدث للعاملين في بيئات العمل المختلفة.

الأهداف العامة التي تسعى السلامة والصحة المهنية إلى تحقيقها
حماية العنصر البشري من الإصابات الناجمة عن مخاطر بيئة العمل وذلك بمنع تعرضهم للحوادث والإصابات والأمراض المهنية .
الحفاظ على مقـومات العنصر المادي المتمثل في المنشآت وما تحتويه من أجهزة ومعدات من التلف والضياع نتيجة للحوادث .
توفير وتنفيذ كافة اشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية التي تكفل توفير بيئة آمنة تحقق الوقاية من المخاطر للعنصرين البشري والمادي .
تستهدف السلامة والصحة المهنية كمنهج علمي تثبيت الآمان والطمأنينة في قلوب العاملين أثناء قيامهم بأعمالهم والحـد من نوبات القلق والفزع الذي ينتابهم وهم يتعايشون بحكم ضروريات الحياة مع أدوات ومواد وآلات يكمن بين ثناياها الخطر الذي يتهـدد حياتهم وتحت ظروف غير مأمونة تعرض حياتهم بين وقت وآخر لأخطار فادحة .

نتائج العمل بنظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية
نتائج مباشرة
‎ الخطر الكامن في العمل وسبل تلافيه يؤدي إلى: من خلال تعرف العاملين على
تقليل اصابات العمل والأمراض‎ ‎المهنية للعاملين 
ندرة الحوادث والكوارث الناتجة عن العمل في المنشأة‎
نتائج‎ ‎غير مباشرة :
‎ ‎بتقليل الاصابات والحوادث نحافظ على الأيدي العاملة الماهرة مما‎ ‎يؤدي لزيادة الانتاجية وبالتالي فاقتصاد رابح‎.
‎ عند مقارنة المبلغ المصروف على‎ ‎السلامة المهنية في المنشأة مع المبلغ الممكن صرفه في حال حدوث الاصابات ‏نجد أن‎ ‎معدل التوفير مرتفع‎.
أهمية السلامة الصناعية
تهتــــــم السلامة الصناعية ( الأمن الصناعى ) بحماية عناصر الإنتاج الثلاثة من المخاطر وهى :- 
	القوى البشرية 
	الآلات
	المواد 


وقــــــد وضعت مجموعة من القوانين واللوائح للعمل بها لحماية العناصر الثلاثة كالآتي :- 

 أولا : القوى البشرية :

حمايـــــــة القوى البشرية المتمثلة في المنتجين والمهندسين , من الحوادث والإصابات ( أي من مخاطر العمل وأضراره ) وذلك عن طريق الآتي :- 
•	توفير العدد اليدوية المناسبة للعمل والتأكد من سلامتها
•	التدريب الأمن على استخدام العدد اليدوية والآلات .
•	إحاطة المنتجين بمخاطر العمل وأضراره , عن طريق اللافتات الإرشادية والمحاضرات التثقيفية.
• تسوير وحجب مصادر الخطر بالآلات والماكينات وذلك بوضع وقاء جيد كالأغطية أو الشبكات المعدنية أمام السيور والتروس والأجزاء الخطرة .
•	توفير وسائل الوقاية الشخصية .
•	تهيئة ظروف عمل آمنة صحيحة مثل مكان متسع – إضاءة جيدة – تهوية – خفض الضوضاء بقدر المستطاع ... الخ .

 ثانيا : الآلات والمعدات : 

المحافظــة على المال العام المتمثل في الآلات والمواد من التلف والمخاطر المختلفة باتباع الإرشادات التالية :- 
•	عدم إساءة استخدام الآلات والماكينات أو تشغيلها في غير الأغراض المخصصة لها .
•	صيانة الآلات والمعدات .
o	صيانة دورية .. ( نظافة الالات وتزييتها وخاصة الأسطح الانزلاقية المتحركة , حماية لها وحفاظا على حساسيتها ودقتها , واستمرارها في العمل لمدة اطول. 
o	صيانة طارئة .. ( عند حدوث أي عطل يجب استدعاء الفنى المختص لإصلاح العطب ) . 
o	فصل التيار الكهربى بعد الانتهاء من العمل اليومى . 
•	حماية المواد والخامات وقطع الغيار ... الخ , من التلف باتباع الآتي :- 
o	الوقاية من الأخطار الناجمة من الكهرباء .
o	الوقاية من الأخطار الناتجة عن نشوب الحرائق . 










السلامة والصحة المهنية فى القرآن الكريم

يحق لنا القول أن تعاليم الاسلام هي المرشد الأول في الدعوة لالتزام بقواعد الأمن والسلامة كما هو شأنه في كل شئ فقد سبق الاسلام الثورة الصناعية بقرون بدعوته الى السلامة وكانت نظرته اليها اعم واشمل من النظرة المادية ن فهي نظرة انسانية ورحمة ورفق تتعدى الهدف المادي المحدد ولا ادل على ذلك من قوله تعالى في محكم كتابه العزيز. 
والله يدعو الى دار السلام " الآية رقم 25 من سورة النساء”	ها هوالله سبحانه وتعالى يدعونا جميعاً لنبذ الشر وابعاد الضرر حتى نعيش فى أمان وسلامة 
يا أيها الذين آمنوا خذوا حذركم " الآية رقم 71 من سورة النساء”
فالحذركل الحذر من أى خطر يحدق بنا بالابتعاد عنه أو التعامل معه باستخدام الاساليب الوقائية المناسبة 
ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة " الآية 194 من سورة البقرة”
فاننا حين نلقى بانفسنا وسط الخطرسواء فى العمل أو غيره دون اتخاذ الحماية الضرورية كأننا نشرع فى الانتحار وأذى النفس الذى حرمه الله 
وجعل لكم سرابيل تقيكم الحر " الآية رقم 81 من سورة النحل”
أنظروا الى هذه الآية اليست تتكلم عن وسائل الحماية الشخصية ومنها الوسائل الوقائية الخاصة عند التعرض للحرارة العالية, في الافران بصورة عامة سواء المعالجة او اللحام وغيرها. 
يكاد سنا برقه يذهب بالابصار " الآية رقم 43 من سورة النور”
هناك فى علم السلامة والصحة المهنية خطر الضوء المبهرعلى العين والذى قد يؤدى الى العمى فأعمال اللحام بالقوس الكهربى مثلاً لها من وسائل الوقاية الشخصية من نظارات خاصة ما يمكنها من حماية العين من خطرالضوء المبهر للحام. 
ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقاً حرجاً كأنما يصعد فى السماء" الآية رقم 125 الانعام”
من أنواع المخاطر الطبيعية التى يتعرض لها علم السلامة والصحة المهنية بالشرح تغيرات الضغط الجوى. فكلما ارتفعنا الى أعلى يحدث انخفاض فى الضغط الجوى مما يجعل التنفس فى هذه الظروف صعباً. بعكس الانخفاض عن منسوب سطح البحر حيث يحدث ارتفاع فى الضغط كما يحدث للغطاسين مثلاً . وهناك اجراءات وقائية خاصة للعاملين تحت الماء فى أعمال انشاءات الجسور والكبارى فوق البحار والانهار منها خروج الغطاسين التدريجى من الضغط العالى الى العادى طبقاً لتوقيتات محددة ومعروفة. 
“ظهر الفساد فى البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدى الناس"
إن تأثير الإنسان فى تخريب البيئة بحجة التنمية ، واستنزاف موارد المياه والإسراف فى استغلال الثروات الطبيعية كل ذلك أدى الى ما نعانيه اليوم من بيئة غير صحية, ويشمل تلوث البيئة والبحر وطبقة الهواء فوقهما وهو ما أشار إلية القران الكريم. 
إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين " الآية رقم 222 من سورة البقرة”
هى النظافة التى ارتبطت ارتباطا مباشرا بمفهوم الطهارة ومنع التلوث وكان لها الأولوية فى التعاليم الإسلامية. كما ان الإسلام فى كثير من الآيات أرسي الأسس والمبادئ التى تحقق سلوكاً بيئياً سليماً ومتوازناً من منطلق دعوته إلى الاعتدال ونبذ الإسراف والحث على التعلم والنظافة والاعتناء بالصحة العامة ورعاية الأحياء النباتية والحيوانية وتنميتها وعدم تدميرها وإهلاكها.




مخاطر بيئة العمل
من أكبر الأخطاء التي يعتقد معظم الصناعين بأن مخاطر العمل تنحصر بالمخاطر التي ترى بالعين المجردة فقط مثل المخاطر الميكانيكية ومخاطر التمديدات الكهربائية لكن الصحيح بأن مخاطر بيئة العمل كثيرة ومتشعبة والمخاطر التي لا ترى بالعين قد تكون أخطر لكونها تحتاج إلى خبرة لكشفها والسيطرة عليها والتي تكون معظم الاصابات بنتيجتها لذا يجب علينا فهم طبيعة المخاطر وادركها من حيث التصنيف. 
مما يسهل علينا عملية مراجة الأخطار الموجودة في بيئة العمل ورصدها وتقييمها وإختيار الطريقة المناسبة للسيطرة عليها وحماية العاملين بالمركز وفروعه.
جدول مخاطر بيئة العمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2008)

إخوتي الأعزاء:

ما يهمنا في هذا المنتدى هو الفائدة للجميع من خلال معلومات جديدة وتكرار المواضيع لا يفيد فهو يعتبر زيادة في الكمية ونقص في النوعية
ومن ناحية أخرى هدفنا تبادل الخبرات أما بالنسبة لنقل المواضيع فمن الأمانة ذكر المصدر للحفاظ على جهود الآخرين
فمن جهتي وجدت في منتديات كثيرة مواضيع منقولة بحذافيرها لي (حتى مع أخطائها الإملائية) دون أن يكلف كاتبها نفسه ولو حتى ذكر كلمة منقول
وصدقاً هناك مواقع أيضاً نقلت نفس المواضيع تحت صفحاتها ولم تشر للمصدر. مما دفعني للتفكير جدياً بتغيير طريقتي في نشر المواضيع, وهو ما أخرني بمتابعة المواضيع في دورة السلامة
وإذا أحببتم ذكرت لكم بعض منها. رغم عدم محبتي لذلك
وللحديث تتمة إنشاء الله


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (11 أبريل 2008)

الاخ المهندس غسان خليل علوة مشرف السلامة المهنية
ليس القصد ولكن ربما رواد هدا المنتدى لايزورون المنتديات الاخرى وفقط لتعم الفائدة لعشاق هدا المنتدى وناسف لعم ذكر المصدرمنك وممن اقتبس منه ما ذكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أبريل 2008)

أخ جمال ولا يهمك
نتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Hamdallah (12 أبريل 2008)

ما شاءالله

نع------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------م

السلام عليكم

المخاطر التي تهدد صحة العامل الرابط

http://www.safety-eng.com/agreement.htm 

دراسة جديدة صلات قضايا نوع الجنس في مكان العمل الى الاجهاد ، والمخاطر الصحية ..... وقال اصحاب العمل بحاجة الى ادراك ان الارباح المكتسبه على حساب صحه العمال

بارك الله في الجميع والمساهمة بالموضوع اعلاة هو خير

الحمدالله ان المنتدى غني جدا بأهله وهم المهندسين وان المواضيع المطروحة تحت هذا العنوان جميلة جدا وممتعة وغنيية بارك الله بالجميع

اي ملف المقصود

والله ياخي الكريم حجم المل كبير ولم يتسنى لي ان اطلع على الموضوع بالرغم موضوع جيد ويستحق الاهتمام وانشاءالله المرة القادمة

Thanks for your Lectur it is vrey nice


----------



## محمد82 (13 أبريل 2008)

نرجو من المشاركين ان يقوموا برفع ملف ورد بالمشاركة الخاصة به . ولذلك ليتسنى للجميع الحصول على نسخة من مشاركته كاملة ومنسقة ليعم الفائدة للجميع ..وبارك الله فيكم .. وأنا شخصيا طالب ماجستيرفي ادارة مشروعات هندسية (تشييد) وبصدد عمل رسالة في مجال السلامة وهذا المنتدى رائع جدا ومفيد لغاية ..


----------



## جواد كرم (19 أبريل 2008)

معلومات قيمه مشكور


----------



## نزار محمد إبراهيم (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المحاضرات الرائعة
استفدت كثيرا منها وهي شاملة


----------



## بهجت جوده (29 أبريل 2008)

هل لدى أحدكم معلومات عن المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بأنواع اللحام المختلفة وخاصة لحام الأرجون ؟ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو علي بترول (1 مايو 2008)

تمام
يا برنس


----------



## ahmedhien (1 مايو 2008)

مجهود جبار وجزاءك الله خيرا عليه


----------



## nagopc (4 مايو 2008)

الله يسلمك الف الف شكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2008)

Hamdallah قال:


> هغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ


 
يرجى أخي الكريم:
تفسير معنى هذه المشاركة
ولماذا إصرارك الدائم على إدراج تعليق ضمن دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية رغم بأني وضعت رابط للتساؤلات والردود لا يكلفك سوى الضغط مرة واحدة عليه
شاكراً لك حسن تعاونك


----------



## عبدو جزائري (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا يا استاد


----------



## attia3322 (14 مايو 2008)

سلمت يداك
برنامج متميز مجهود وافر ربنا يبارك لك في علمك ودائما للأمام وبالتوفيق
مهندس محمد عطيه


----------



## sahmkata (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد هيبة (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات لمنظومة ادارة السلامة


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد..


----------



## صج مهندسة (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيك العافية, وكلمة شكرا" كتير قليلة على متلك.
بجد انت شارح مساق متكامل اخدته بالجامعة .
مشكور......


----------



## بيدوطه (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي غسان ومن فضلك نريد نبذه صغيره عن سيرتك الشخصيه


----------



## تمبيزة (13 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وعد صادق (15 يونيو 2008)

لقد تم حفظه ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## os2_78 (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hamdallah (17 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية يا اخي غسان مع كل احترام انت مميز فعلا


----------



## دبي مون (17 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Hamdallah (24 يونيو 2008)

الزملاء الجدد 
ارجو ان تشاركونا في معلومات تغني في الحوار وليس مشاركة من اجل العدد .


----------



## Hamdallah (24 يونيو 2008)

الزملاء القائمين على المنتدى :
اقترح ان تحسب وتعد المشاركات الغنية بالحوار حتى تحفز الاعضاء على الكتابة بالامور التي انشأ من جلها المنتدى وليس الكتابة من اجل التعداد ومن اجل ان يكون عضو مشارك او فعال او فعال جدا ..................الخ لانه اصبح الهدف عند الزملاء وخاصة الجدد منهم ان مشاركاتهم من اجل العدد ونحن المهندسين الطبقة المثقفة بالمجتمع لا اريد ان يصل بنا التفكير بلكم قبل الجودة بالحديث . وشكرا


----------



## Hamdallah (24 يونيو 2008)

ارجو طرح الرسالة السابقة للنقاش والحوار مع الاحترام


----------



## واصف كعبار (24 يونيو 2008)

نشكركم على المعلومات ونامل منكم تزويدنا بمعلومات عن السلامة والصحة المهنية في مجال شبكات الجهد الفائق


----------



## عبدالحميدشلبي (24 يونيو 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

شاكرين ومقديرن يا باشمهندس غسان


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

الله الموفق
بصراحة ممتاز


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

مطلوب عمل مجلة اسبوعية ارشادية للفنيين


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (26 يونيو 2008)

المهندس غسان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قد تم ارسال رسالة لسيادتكم ولو سمحت مطلوب الرد
وشكرا على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## الطالبالصغير (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الشرح الوافي والشافي.


----------



## Hamdallah (21 يوليو 2008)

الى الاخ المهندس غسان 
ارجو ان تسامحني قد عممت محاضراتك على مؤسستي التي اعمل بها كمدير اداري بدون ان استسمحك وذلك لغرض شريف لتعم الفائدة على موظفي المؤسسة الذي اغلبهم مهندسين .


----------



## وعد صادق (22 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المحاظرة القيمة فعلاً


----------



## حزومه ناصر (25 يوليو 2008)

شكر الله لكم وزادكم علما


----------



## صاصاالغالي (25 يوليو 2008)

تسلم اساذي الفاضل دوره مفيده تسلم ايدك


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (26 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يبارك سيادتكم 
هذة المحضرات قيمة جدا
ومجهود رائع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يوليو 2008)

hamdallah قال:


> الى الاخ المهندس غسان
> ارجو ان تسامحني قد عممت محاضراتك على مؤسستي التي اعمل بها كمدير اداري بدون ان استسمحك وذلك لغرض شريف لتعم الفائدة على موظفي المؤسسة الذي اغلبهم مهندسين .


 
مسامح أخي الكريم يمكنك أخذ ما تريد للاستعمال الداخلي


----------



## ربيع عصام (28 يوليو 2008)

اطلعت على الجزء الثاني عشر من الدورة 
اجدها مهمة وذات قيمة 
اتمنى ارسال الحلقات السابقة للدورة على بريدي الالكتروني 
مع خاص التقدير 
المهندس ربيع ىعصام


----------



## وسام الرافدين (28 يوليو 2008)

الأخ المهندس غسان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكركم الشكر الجزيل على مجهودكم الجبار في تقديم هذه المحاضرات القيمة الى اخوانك في المنتدى علما انها تكلفنا مبالغ طائلة اذا اخذناها في معاهد ومراكز التدريب الخاصة ..فجزاك الله كل خير ان قدمت لنا هذه المحاضرات على طبق من ذهب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. 

اما بخصوص المخاطر فللاسف لم اجد التكملة للموضوع فهل هذا عائد لمشكلة فنية ام انك لم تقم بعد بانزال التكملة ..

يا حبذا لو تم اكمال موضوع المخاطر مع التركيز على المخاطر في المواقع الانشائية 

ودمت لأخيك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

إيه الحلاوة دية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أغسطس 2008)

ربيع عصام قال:


> اطلعت على الجزء الثاني عشر من الدورة
> اجدها مهمة وذات قيمة
> اتمنى ارسال الحلقات السابقة للدورة على بريدي الالكتروني
> مع خاص التقدير
> المهندس ربيع ىعصام


 
المحاضرات موجودة على نفس الموضوع


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Hamdallah (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لم اتمكن من الدخول للموقع منذو 21/7 ولهذا السبب التاخير آسف مرة اخرى على التأخير


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

This Topics Very Good We Need More


----------



## nour_mh (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (13 سبتمبر 2008)

لا يوجد كلام لوصف مجهودك الرائع
بارك اللة فيك 
و باراك عليك


----------



## اكيتو (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا على هذا التعب
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hamdallah (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اهني الزميل غسان علوة على المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_74 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على الدوره المهمه جدا
انشاء الله بميزان اعمالك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع الاتفاقيات الدولية موضوع هام للغاية يتوجب علينا كمهندسين الالمام به فيمكن أن نستلم ادارة منشآت تتطلب اعتماد المعايير الدولية في السلامة المهنية


----------



## الطالبالصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الملم للفوائد.


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

وسعت صدورنا الله يوسع صدرك يا مهندس غسان


----------



## خالد عطية عمر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_74 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك على المعلومات القيمه
اخوي لو سمحت الosha مايشتغل معاي ممكن خلل بتحويل اللغه 
ممكن ارساله e-mail لوسمحت
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك ياباشمهندس
جميل لمساعدة المبتدئين 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المهم والمميز
ونطلب المزيد من الجهد والابداع المتواصل
الهندسة الكيميائية
:20:​


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المميز
:20:​


----------



## فؤاد الكيلانى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى ارغب فى المشاركة فى القاء المحاضرات والدورات التدريبية على اعمال السلامة والصحة المهنية نظرا لخبرتى الكبيرة فى هذا المجال - اكثر من 25 سنة - ونظرا لرغبتى الاكيدة فى افادة العاملين فى هذا المجال من تلك الخبرة المتواضعة وشكرا


----------



## Hamdallah (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ماشاءالله يا مهندس غسان علوة


----------



## Yousef Abuazza (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,,
بعد إذن الأخ غسان لدي سؤال بخصوص نظام Ohsas18001 وأرجو كل من لديه فكرة أو إجابة الا يبخل بها حتى تعم الفائدة
س) ما هي الطريقة المثله لحساب وتقدير الخسائر في شركة ما أو مؤسسة ما ؟
وشكراً


----------



## أيمن بحار (10 يناير 2009)

أشكركم على اثارة هذا الموضوع الهام
وبالنسبة للدورات المتقدمة فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة فأنا أعلم أن هناك دورة كورشة عمل سوف تعقد بإذن الله فى جامعة الإسكندرية - معهد الدراسات العليا والبحوث - الإسكندرية - مصر فى بداية شهر ابريل القادم


----------



## اوراد (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .
انا عندي سؤال ولكن يمكن يكون محدد وهو عن السلامة والوقاية من الحرائق في المستشفيات أرجو الإجابة عليه إذا امكن حيث انا بحاجة جداً للقواعد والعتبارات الخاصة بذلك . وشكراً


----------



## محمد علي الخضر (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## البنهاوي السويسي (18 يناير 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله علي المجهود

انا مش عارف يا أخي كيف مفيش تجاوب مع هذه الدورة 

ولكن لك منى كلى تقدير واحترام وشكر

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hamdallah (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا على Notices وانا مع هذا التصور


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 يناير 2009)

حسان زيدان قال:


> الزملاء الأعزاء بموازاة الدورة المتميزة للسلامة والصحة المهنية الحالية يسرني المشاركة بعرض بنود (إجراءات) المواصفة العالمية لنظام إدارة السلامة ( ohsas 18001) وذلك كخطوة متقدمة للإخوة محترفي السلامة والصحة المهنية ( وهي في اللغة الإنجليزية ) وعلى هيئة مثال تطبيقي


 
فضلا هذا الملف لا يمكن تحميله وشكرا
:1::1::1:
:11::59:


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 يناير 2009)

orange13 قال:


> أنا مهتم حديث بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و لكننى جمعت عن ذلك كثير من الكتب و المراجع المفيدة و سوف أضع بعض منها كل مرة كالآتى:
> 
> محاضرات فى السلامة و الحريق و ماشابه
> 
> :15:


 رجاء تحديث الابط حيث أنه لا يعمل الآن وشكرا
:1:
:28::28::28:


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 يناير 2009)

أنا مهتم حديث بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و لكننى جمعت عن ذلك كثير من الكتب و المراجع المفيدة و سوف أضع بعض منها كل مرة كالآتى:

محاضرات فى السلامة و الحريق و ماشابه

:15:
يجى إعادة التحميل حيث أن الرابط لا بعمل
وشكرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (22 يناير 2009)

شوفولنا حل في موضوع تنزيل الملفات المرفقة حيث لا يمكن تحميلها
وشكرا


----------



## brahimhs2004 (24 يناير 2009)

j ai cherche des document AMDEC ET AdD


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يناير 2009)

أخوتي الأعزاء أخبرتنا الادارة بأن مركز التحميل متوقف مؤقتاً وسنخبركم عند عودته للعمل


----------



## mostafa shoaib (25 يناير 2009)

نرجوا الايضاح أكثر عن مهام طبيب المنشأة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2009)

أخي مصطفى
إبحث في المواضيع السابقة تجد موضوع حول الأمراض المهنية وطب العمل


----------



## Hamdallah (1 فبراير 2009)

نتمنى ان تكون بيئة نظيفة من التلوث الاشعاعي وغيرة من ملو ثات الجو وان تهتم الدول الصناعية بالامر وشكرا للدكتور ايمن على التوضيح .


----------



## brahimhs2004 (4 فبراير 2009)

ابحث عن ملفات خاصة ب AMDEC SADT AdD]


----------



## محمدطلحة (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن ارجو شرح لمواصفة الاوشا بالعربي وبالانجليزية


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (21 فبراير 2009)

موضور متكانل و جزاكم اللة خيرا
ا.د/احمد بهاء الدين


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (21 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع متكامل ومفيد جدا لكل من يعمل بالمجالات الهندسية و جزاكم الله خيرا
ا.د/ احمد بهاء الين


----------



## اسماء عرفه (4 مارس 2009)

ما هى قواعد الامن المتبعه للحفاظ على نظر العامل


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

سؤال 

اين يمكن تطبيق تلك المعايير كما ذكرت بهذه الدقه 

اكرر شكري


----------



## كلام الزهور (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك ايها المهندس النشيط غسان خليل 
الدوره رائعه وبجد استفدت كثيرا من هذه الدوره
جزاك اللهكل خير ومنتظرين الباقي ان شاء الله


----------



## ali salmaaaan (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احببت هذا الموقع بشووووق كبير وهذه اول كتاباتي اتمنى ان اكون ضيف من ضيوف المؤمنين
انا موظف في شركة محمد المعجل للمقاولات بالسعوديه ووظيفتي هي مشرف سلامة وخبرتي ليست بالكثيره وكل مااتمناه ان اكون كما يقال يستفاد من ويستفيد من وكلي امل بهذا الموقع ان اتطور وارتقي الى مفهوم السلامه الحق وهي الحماية البشريه اولا والحمايه الانتاجيه


----------



## hr.hossam (16 مارس 2009)

اشكر اخي الكريم علي هذا المجود الرائع ادعوا الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_sahrty (16 مارس 2009)

:19::84::17::73::d:57::59::59:


----------



## Hamdallah (17 مارس 2009)

رائع ولكن هناك سؤال بخصوص المفاعلات القديمة والتي يتسرب منها الاشعاع مثل مفاعل ديمونة الاسرايلي او جيرنوبل وكرانيا وغيرها على ما اعتقد ما مدى محيط تأثيرها وهل يمكن توقيف هذا الانتشار عند حد معين بواسطة المصدات والحواجز وشكرا سلفا للجميع


----------



## احمد محمد رضا (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور حبيبي بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohttt (1 أبريل 2009)

thanks a lot for this great informatin


----------



## متميز100 (2 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم سلاما يتجدد في كل وقت وفي كل حين وشكر الله لكم هده الجهود المباركة المفيدة والتي سوف تسهم في رفع المستوى الثقافي والتوعوي لدى الامة العربي*ة


----------



## احمدعبدالقادر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## hady511 (4 أبريل 2009)

*هل يوجد دورات ؟؟*

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم هل يمكن ان تدلني على اماكن للدورات التي تمنح شهادات الاوشا ,,,
وهل يوجد في سوريا مثل هذه الدورات
أو هل يوجد على الانترنت؟؟!!!

وشكرا جزيلا على ماتقدمه
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## medhat56 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذه المحاضرات 
بارك اللة لك

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

Thanksssssssssssssss

مشكورررررررررر على هذا الموضوع

مشكور علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز 
ابحث عن مواصفة البيئة 14001 بالعربي واللغة الانجليزية 
او حتى الموقع يسمح بتنزيل المواصفة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2009)

أخي مدحت
إبحث في المواضيع السابقة هناك يوجد 14001


----------



## mohamed lashin (11 أبريل 2009)

تفضل مدحت وأى تساؤلات أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## hady511 (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي غسان
أنا دخلت على موقع 
middeleastosha.com
صراحة لديهم دورات مميزة
لكن بحكم خبرتك ,,, اريد أن أسألك التالي:
1- بالنسبة لشهادات الناسب NASP هل يوجد شهادة عام وكاملة كما هو الحال لشهادة المستوى 2 NDT أو مثلا شهادة الشبكات من سيسكو (كمثال)

2- بالنسبة لمهندس ميكانيك هل هناك دورات محددة تلقى الاولوية

3- صراحة انا اريد ان ارفع مستواي كمهندس ميكانيك أعمل بمجال التعهدات النفطية لدى شركة

ارجوا الرد علي عندما تسنح لك الفرصة

ومشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hady511 (13 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعضاء انا اتلخبطت؟؟!!!

هل الاوشا والناسب لاتفيد كثيرا ولاتؤهل الشخص فعلا؟؟!!

الرجاء النظر الى الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126586.html


----------



## hady511 (15 أبريل 2009)

اخواني
ياريت تردوا علينا,,

وجزيتم كل خير


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 أبريل 2009)

hady511 قال:


> اخواني الاعضاء انا اتلخبطت؟؟!!!
> 
> هل الاوشا والناسب لاتفيد كثيرا ولاتؤهل الشخص فعلا؟؟!!
> 
> ...


يا سيدى لكل منا رأيه
ولكن هل تعتقد أن كل من حصل على الدورة متدربا
وكل من تم إعتماده مدربا فيها
وكل من تم إعتماده مدققا
كل هؤلاء لم يستفيدوا ودفعوا دم قلبهم على لا شيئ
لا أظن ذلك
أنصحك بقراءة كل المعلومات المتاحة فى المنتدى - وهى كثيرة وغزيرة لتكوين رأى خاص بك
وتحياتى


----------



## mostafag4 (17 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أرجو من الاخ العزيز المهندس غسان 
ان ترسل لى دورات السلامه والصحه المهنيه حيث اننى مقبل على العمل فى هذا المجال وارجو ان ترسل لى كل ما هو مفيد فى هذا المجال

مشكور على الجهد العظيم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيناوى81 (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس غسان على هذة الدورة الجيدة


----------



## ابوالسارة (23 أبريل 2009)

لا يسعنا الا شكرك والدعاء الخالص لك ولامثالك الذين يسعون لمنفعة الاخرين


----------



## محمد وثائق (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 000 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aoa_2000 (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي

ألف شكر لك على كل حرف كتبته


----------



## abo_bkr (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا لهذه الدورة القيمة والتي لم اري دورة بقيمتها 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ymselim (22 مايو 2009)

الف شكر د ايمن على هذا التوضيح والشكر موصول للاخ غسان
ودمتم بخير


----------



## johnnathan (28 مايو 2009)

شكر خاص على المعلومات الهامة اللتي ستفيدنا ماديا و معنويا ان شاء الله


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع هذا مهم جدا وارجوا التركيز علي الادارة ومهامها في السلامة


----------



## medhat56 (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر مهندس محمد لاشين للملفات المقدمة منة
كما اوجة الشكر للمهندس غسان والسادة الاعضاء المشاركين والحوارات المتميزة
وكلها منفعة للجميع بارك اللة لكم جميعا


----------



## ossama18001 (4 يونيو 2009)

*شهادة csp الامريكية في هندسة السلامة*

أود من السادة الاعضاء افادتي عن هذه الشهادة واهميتها وكيفية الحصول عليها


----------



## ابويارا (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله في جهودكم الطيبة وامل منكم شرح عن تحليل المخاطر والتحقيق في الحوادث


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (10 يونيو 2009)

دورة جيدة ومفيدة جزيت خيرا


----------



## Safety Supervisor (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للمهندس غسان على هذه الدورة المفيدة جدا 

وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## دمي هندسه (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وتقبل منا الدعوات الصادقة لك
اثلجت صدري وحققت مطلبي ودعوت لك وساظل ماحييت

ارجوا ان ترسل لي لو وجدت عن الاحتياطات اللازمة فيما يلي
العمل على الساخن
العمل على البارد
العمل في الكهرباء المشحونه وغير المشحونه والاحتياطات اللازمة
وخاصة في العمل في التربينات الغازية ومحطات انتاج الكهرباء


----------



## دمي هندسه (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في صاحب الفكرة ومن واكبه في التعليقات المثمرة والتي تنم عن فهم والمام جيدين ونسال المولى القدير لكم بالتوفيق

لدي مطلب بالاحتياطات اللازمة في فتح واغلاق تصاريح العمل في محطات توليد الكهرباء - تربينات غازية تعمل بالوقود السائل 
الميكانيكية الكهربائية بكل حالاتها


----------



## السيد شميس (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## اسم مخالف 33 (22 يونيو 2009)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية*

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع وارجو التواصل لنشر التوعية والارشاد في هذا المجال وللاسف عدم تطبيقه على ارض الواقع بات من الصعب وخاصة في ظل الظروف الحالية وعدم وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب . مع الاحترام والتقدير لكم
:77:


----------



## أحمد خلف السيفتي (22 يونيو 2009)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohepsh (14 يوليو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز المهندس غسان على هذه الأطروحة المميزة جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saad216 (29 يوليو 2009)

أكثر من رائع - من فضلك أريد تحميل هذا الرنامج


----------



## مصطفى2 السيد (4 أغسطس 2009)

حبذا لو وضع الموضوع بالكامل كملف مرفق يمكن الاستفادة منه بشكل افضل


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الطرح الرائع ونامل المزيد


----------



## saly6646 (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته مقالة جميلة ولكن ارجو من حضرتك وضع المراجع الخاص بكل مقالة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
سالى سليمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ارجو من حضرتك المساعدة يا باشمهندس غسان اذا سمحت لى انا باعمل ماجستير فى ثقافة التنظيمية و مخاطر السلامة المهنية للعمال فى محطات انتاج الكهرباء اريد من حضرتك المزيد من المراجع اذا كانت متوفرة لديك ارجو ارسالها على الاميل من فضلك و اكون شاكرة لحضرتك جدااااااااااااااا
وانا عاشقة لموضوع السلامة المهنية و لانه موضوع جديد واصبحت مصر الان تطبيقه فى الكثير من منشاتها
و كل عام وحضرتك بالف خير والمسلمين اجمعين

سالى سليمان
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد احمد ابوشمله (26 أغسطس 2009)

مخاطر بيئة العمل في المحاضرة الثانية في غاية الاهمية وتعتبر من الامور الخاصة بالسلامة التاسيسية لكل عامل وموظف ويجب فهمها بشكل جيد لكن هناك مخاطر لم تذكر في المحاضرة ويمكنني تزويدكم بتصنيف مخاطر بيئة العمل حسب المواصفات والمقاييس العالمية


----------



## المسلمى (26 أغسطس 2009)

*الموضوع مهم والف شكر على المعلومات الجيدة وجزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## مراقب سلامة (30 أغسطس 2009)

*تحياتى الطيبه الى اصحاب المعلومات الجميله والمجهود الناجح باذن الله تعالى واشكركم جزيل الشكر 
بما افادتمونى به فى هذه المحاضره الجميله ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله عن كل مهندس يقرا هذه المحاضره*​


----------



## الرجل الزكى (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## لؤي عواد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لهذا الجهد العلمي المتميز


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأستاذة المشرفين على الأقسام الميكانيكية 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
إنني سبق أن شاركت بموضوع عن اللحام ، وموضوع آخر عن السلامة والصحة المهنية.
ولي الرغبة في المشاركة في عدة موضوعات أخرى ، علما بأن هذه الموضوعات تتخللها أشكال ورسومات هندسية .
والسؤال : كيف أرسل المواضيع التي تحتوي على بعض الأشكال والرسوم الهندسية .
أرجو الرد على رسالة على بريدي الآتي :-
***************
 مع تحياتي لجميع العاملين بملتقى المهندسين العرب،
د. أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## mohamedtotti (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا أريد دورات فعاله


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*مناشدة*

ارجو من جمبع المشتركين في هذا الملتقى مشاركتي بتكوين مكتبة في مجال السلامة في قطاع الانشاءات


----------



## محمد ابراهيم14 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله أنا أخذت دورة ولكن كلامكم شمولية ووضوح
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hay919 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hmmed (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا نتمنا المزيد


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكرك زميلي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا في حياتنا العملية جميعا ودون استثناء وأسمح لي والزملاء أن أعقب على ذلك لأنني كنت مديرا لأحد مشاريعنا الحيوية ولمدة عشرون عاما وكان ذلك من أهتماماتي المباشرة على الواقع الفعلي والميداني .
اذ تعتبر الصحة والسلامة المهنية من أكثر المواضيع أهمية بجميع منشاتنا وعند تنفيذها بشكل صحيح فانها تقلل من مخاطر اصابات العمل من جهة وتوفير المال اللازم لمعالجة الاصابات الناجمة عن اصابات العمل وحسب طبيعة عمل كل منشأة مثل :
( المخاطر الناجمة عن الغازات السامة والمواد الكيميائية - الضجيج الناجم عن الألات لأكثر من 80 ديسيبل - أخطار الحرائق الناجمة عن الدارات القصيرة لعدم التأريض المناسب والحماية من أخطار الحرائق الناجمة عن عدم وجود أجهزة الحماية من الصواعق بشكل مناسب - عدم ارتداء الالبسة الواقية من أخطار العمل وحسب طبيعة كل عمل ....... الخ ) .
لذلك فانه يتطلب مايلي :​ 

- دراسة أصابات العمل التي حدثت في الشهر السابق واسبابها لأجل الحد من تكرار حدوثها .

- الفحص الطبي الدوري لكافة العاملين بالمنشأة للتأكد من سلامتهم من التعرض للاصابات بأخطار المهنة .
- فتح سجلات تنظم كافة الملاحظات فيما يتعلق بذلك والأجراءات المتخذة في معالجة كافة السلبيات . 
والسؤال الذي يشغل بالي :
هل يتم التطبيق الفعلي على أرض الواقع لما ذكرت أم تدوين ملاحظات على الورقيات ؟؟؟!
هل هناك لجان مختصة تقوم بالجولات الميدانية على المنشات لمراقبة تطبيق التعليمات بالدقة المطلوبة ؟؟؟! 
أرجوا أن يكون ذلك مجال أهتمام كل الزملاءلأنه وكما يقال ( درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج )
أخوكم بالله : المهندس أحمد الشهابي​


----------



## sofiane.hse (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## mohamedalamrawy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع ولكن يحتاج الى توسع اكثر


----------



## prince of troy (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود وهذه دورة قيمة فعلا ونحن في الوطن العربي الكثير منا يجهل معايير السلامة المهنة


----------



## الباشمهندس الممتاز (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك انت افدتني كتير بجد وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## الباشمهندس الممتاز (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## matadoor2 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

زادك الله علما وجودا وزهوا وعزا::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::امين


----------



## عبدالقادر الجزائري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو الاهتمام بالأخطار الصناعية


----------



## amerkeshk (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب عن osha


----------



## osana63 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم موضوع السلامه من المواضيع الهامه وقد يحرر لصاحب العمل جنحه فى حاله عدم تطبيقها


----------



## البداية الجديدة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## جلال راغب (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*تسلموا والله يعطيكم العافية والله يوفقكم جميعا والقائمين على هذا الموقع *
*ونتمني المزيد وفقكم الله*​


----------



## abdoonline_1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdoonline_1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس زراعي هل يجوز ان ادرس هذه الدورات لالتحق بالعمل بمجال hseq
اذا كان يجوز ف اين و كيف و ماذا ادرس؟


----------



## abdulaziz.saad (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali1988 (5 يناير 2010)

اريد جهاز كاشف الرطوبة مع الشرح


----------



## ali1988 (5 يناير 2010)

*اريد جهاز كاشف الرطوبة الجو مع الشرحة*

اريد جهاز كاشف الرطوبة الجو مع الشرح


----------



## النجم الثاقب2 (20 يناير 2010)

سلامات تقيلة جدا جدا....
شاكرين ومقدررررررررررررررين 
بس نتمنى التوضيح والشرح الاكتر
كما اقترح اقتراح خاص كدة لكل من يحمل هم صحة وسلامة العاملين ان يتقدم بكل مما شانة توفير الامن والسلامة للعاملين بتكوين رابطة او الاجتهاد اكثر فى تقديم الموضوعات والجديد حول الموضع للاهمية القصوى لأنة يتعدى مكان العمل مؤثراً في الخارج


----------



## م.سعد نجم (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## دكتور إيهاب (27 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## t01hbm9 (4 فبراير 2010)

Dear Sirs Aslam Alikum,
from Clifford Jones Please I am looking for this Book in pdf very urgent 
my mail: [email protected] Hydrocarbon Process Safety


----------



## samir1958 (10 فبراير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا" جدا"


----------



## ichir (11 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## ترنيدو1 (19 فبراير 2010)

منتدى اكثر من رائع وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## ترنيدو1 (19 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة عاجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني ابحث عن دورة متقدمة في الصحة والسلامة الصناعية (دبلوم ) حيث انني احمل شهادة البكلوريس ولا تسمح لي ظروف العمل الا ان اخذها عن طريق النت على ان تكون من معهد عالمي متخصص علما انني اقيم في السعودية :11:فارجو ممن لدية معلومة افادتي على الخاص للمعلومية وجدت معهد شيلد في بريطانيا ولاكن كان العائق الاختبارات في دولة قطر والامارات.


----------



## aseer elshoq (21 فبراير 2010)

يسلمو أكتير علي المعلومات المفيدة
لكن ياريت لو تسمح اتوضح النسب والمعايير التي يأخذه المفتش عند زيارة موقع العمل ليري هل الموقع مناسب للعمل فيه ام لا
تحياتي لك


----------



## ymselim (22 فبراير 2010)

نشكر المهندس غسان على هذه الدورة العظيمة


----------



## shawky_srs (17 مارس 2010)

حياك الله
بس عندى أقتراح لو فيك تخلى كل ها الحكى فى صورة ملف ورد أو pdf 
لكى يستفيد منة الجميع ولكى يكون سهل التدوال
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## النجم الثاقب2 (5 أبريل 2010)

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامات جددددددددددددددددددددددا 
شاكرين ومقدرين وراجيييييييييييييييين المذيد يا اجمل وافيد واحلى مهندس


----------



## hotfair (10 أبريل 2010)

محاظرة قيمة من المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (22 أبريل 2010)

محاضرة ممتعة جزاك الله كل خير ولكن عندي استفسار عن وجود اي تفاصيل عن اجهزة القياس المستخدمة في تقييم بيئة العمل للمخاطر الصحية واساس اختيارها وخصوصا الإهتزازت (whole body and hand arm vibrations) وأيضا الERGONOMICS​


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (22 أبريل 2010)

*occupational hygiene*

ايضا أحب ان انوه ان الموضوع بالأساس يطلق عليه الصحة المهنية أو تامين بيئة العمل (occupational hygiene)
و العاملين في هذا المجال يسمون (occupational/industrial hygienists) و أنا واحد منهم
واتمني في المستقبل إضافة جديد لهذا المجال الممتع


----------



## mahmoudseiko (25 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتوا ياجماعة انا عاوز ابدء من الاول
ابدء باايةمن اى دورة من السلامة والصحة


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالخالق (1 مايو 2010)

اشكركم علي هذه الدوره بجد جميله


----------



## وائل زمزمي (5 مايو 2010)

والله مجهود رائع وجميل 
شكرا ...شكرا ..شكرا 
الف شكرا ما تكفي


----------



## srdc (8 مايو 2010)

*اريد معلومات عن سلامة الطرق (رود سفتي)*

السلام عليكم 
اريدمعلومات في هذه مجال ضروي ارجوا مساعده بلعربي:28:


----------



## حسام بهيج (12 مايو 2010)

متشكر جدددددددددااااااا


----------



## حسام بهيج (12 مايو 2010)

مممممششكوررررر


----------



## abady2 (13 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم المهندس / غسان 
تحية طيبة ...وبعد ،،،
اخوك عبده من مصر واعمل حديثا فى السلامة والصحة المهنية ولدية خبرة فى مجال الجودة Document Controller فى إدارة QA وكنت مسئول عن ثلاثة انظمة فى شركات عملاقة ISO 9001 - OSHAS 18001 - ISO 14001 وارغب من سيادتكم المساعدة فى تزويد ببعض المحاضرات او البرامج عن السلامة والصحة المهنية ومنها على سبيل المثال فى مجال السلامة فى المصاعد الكهربائية . ونشكركم على المعلومات والمحاضرات الرائعة وبارك الله فيك

مع جزيل الشكر
عبده - مصر


----------



## صقار1 (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ومشكور جدا


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedhamid737 (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## dedo_nox (30 مايو 2010)

لا يسعني ألا أن أدعو الله أن يخلفك خيراً و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب و أن تؤجر عن كل من أستفاد من شرحك الرائع


----------



## المبارك مرسي (9 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات باللغة العربية وهذا انفتقده


----------



## hany mossad (27 يونيو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## إسماعيل الخاوة (29 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لهذا الموضوع القيم 
إسماعيل الخاوة


----------



## محمد فضل الله (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ليبيا/ راس لانوف*

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة:20:


----------



## ymselim (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور الاخ المهندس غسان على هذا المجهود الكبير وهذه المعلومات الهامة 
فللك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## م كرم (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهندس غسان ممكن وفضلا لاامرا انك ترفع الدورة باللغة الانجليزية اذا كانت متوفرة لديك
وجزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك


----------



## فيصل مطر (8 أغسطس 2010)

الف تحية والف شكر للمبدع الكريم الذي اعد هذه الدورة وشاركنا هذه المعلومات القيمة 0


----------



## منعم المياحي (12 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم واريد دورة سلامه بأجهزة حفر الابار النفطيه


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (12 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو ارسال جدول محددات الاضاءة والضوضاء للمصانع والورش الصناعية


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (12 أغسطس 2010)

يرجى تزويدي بكيفية استخدام جهاز الاضاءة والضوضاء والرطوبة وجهاز قياس نسبة غاز الامونيوم


----------



## ندى الورود (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رمضان كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير
الشكر كل الشكر لهذا المنتدى الرائع والقائمين عليه 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## loai66 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لهذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## alaaalaraby (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم الله بعلمكم دنيا ودين


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## agharieb (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارجو ارسال جدول محددات الاضاءة والضوضاء للمصانع والورش الصناعية*​








 

 

 

 

 
محمد الحمزاويمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى محمد الحمزاويالبحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة محمد الحمزاويhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=624254




 12-08-2010, 10:31 AM رقم المشاركة : [*460* (*permalink*)] محمد الحمزاوي 
جديد






 








*يرجى تزويدي بكيفية استخدام جهاز الاضاءة والضوضاء والرطوبة وجهاز قياس نسبة غاز الامونيوم*​
​


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندس غسان خليل 
على الملف المرفق بطاقات التعريف والعنونة
وجزاكم الله كل خير ورزقكم الهدى في الدنيا و الاخرة
مهندس محمد


----------



## محمد فتحي امام (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الحد الامن للضوضاء 90 ديسبل زمن التعرض 8 ساعات


----------



## فيصل التميمي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مهتم بالسلامه الصناعيه وشاكر جدا عللى الطرح القيم


----------



## الخضرى الاسيوطى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد المحترم المهندس مع جزيل شكرى و تحياتى


----------



## الخضرى الاسيوطى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخى بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الخضرى الاسيوطى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mansouur (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاوشا*

السلام عليكم انا عايز اعرف امتي اول مجموعه هتبدا تاخد كورس الاوشا وهيكون فين في القاهره ام الاسكندريه وازاي احجز وشكرا:10:


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ندى الورود (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_الشكر كل الشكر لكم ولجميع جهودكم
دمتم سالمين_


----------



## سليم صبرة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ خليل على المعلومات الهامة 
ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## سلام سلامه (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله ف اعمالك الراقيه


----------



## وقاد احمد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وفي علمك ونفع الناس بك


----------



## maher1234 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## muhammad abidin (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات​اولا: ببدأ كلامي بالتحيه لكل المسؤلين عن هذا المنتدي الرائع لما يقومون به من مجهودات عاليه وواضحه.
ثانيا: كان عندي سؤال بخصوص الكورسات في مجال السيفتي انا خريج كليه الاداب جامه القاهره وكنت عاوز اخد كورسات السيفتي في الجامعه اامريكيه لذا اريد الاستفسار عن بعض الاشياء الا وهي:
1- كورس السيفتي الكامل في الجامعه الامريكيه ..... ماهي تكلفته؟ ومدته؟
2- اول بدايه للعمل في محال السيفتي بتكون كام؟؟
3-ماهي اسماء الكورسات اللي بيضمها كورس السيفتي وما اهمها للعمل في شركات البترول؟؟​*
بس ارجوكم يا جماعه محدش يهمل الاسئله دي لان لو حد شايف انها
اسئله اعتباطيه فهي عندي مهمه جدا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني الافاضل
منذ فترة قصيرة وفي بداية مشواري مع السلامة والصحة المهنية كانت اسئلتكم هي بالضبط ما كان يدور في بالي
ومعظمه وجدت له اجابة والقليل مازلت ابحث عنه وكان ذلك بالاحتكاك باصحاب الخبرة والمدربين وعرفت الجيد والسيئ
وارجو ان تسئلو وتسئلو قبل اي خطوة حرصا علي وقتكم واموالكم ولا تنخدعو بلاسماء او الالقاب
تحياتي لكم جميعا
احمد جلال


----------



## صاصا السريع (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ابو نبأ (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## younesd (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على الكم الهائل من المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*
ارجو ارسال المحددات المسموح بها لفحوصات مياه اشرب من العكورة والعسرة والph والتوصيلية والpod,cod:33:​
ارجو ارسال المخاطر التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها اصحاب ورش تصليح السيارات (ميكانيك وكهرباء)​
ارجو ارسال محددات الرطوبة المسموح بها في ورش عمل الشبابيك الحديدوورش تصليح السيارات والمدارس​
*


----------



## ابراهيم55 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## احمدرجائى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلامة المهنية
Occupational Safety
تعرف بأنها العلم الذي يهتم بالحفاظ على سلامة وصحة الإنسان ، وذلك بتوفير بيئات عمل آمنة خالية من مسببات الحوادث أو الإصابات أو الأمراض المهنية ، أو بعبارة أخرى هي مجموعة من الإجراءات والقواعد والنظم في إطار تشريعي تهدف إلى الحفاظ على الإنسان من خطر الإصابة والحفاظ على الممتلكات من خطر التلف والضياع . 
وتدخل السلامة والصحة المهنية في كل مجالات الحياة فعندما نتعامل مع الكهرباء أو الأجهزة المنزلية الكهربائية فلا غنى عن أتباع قواعد السلامة وأصولها وعند قيادة السيارات أو حتى السير في الشوارع فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد وأصول السلامة وبديهي أنه داخل المصانع وأماكن العمل المختلفة وفي المنشآت البحثية فأننا نحتاج إلى قواعد السلامة ، بل أننا يمكننا القول بأنه عند تناول الأدوية للعلاج أو الطعام لنمو أجسامنا فأننا نحتاج إلى أتباع قواعد السلامة.
إن التطور التقني الذي شهده العالم وما صاحبه من تطور الصناعات نتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي ينبغي على الأنسان إدراكها وأخذ الحذر والحيطة من الوقوع في مسبباتها..
ولانضع كامل اللوم هنا على التطور الصناعي فقد تلعب ظروف العامل الصحية والنفسية دوراً في زيادة المخاطر فمثلاً قلة الاهتمام أو الإهمال ولو للحظات قليلة قد تكون كافيه لحدوث الاصابة وجعل العامل يتألم لفترات طويلة وقد تؤدي إلى فقده أحد أعضائه أو حتى إلى الوفاة. وتدل الإحصائيات السنوية الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية بأن : عدد 110 مليون عامل يتعرضون لاصابات مختلفة منهم 180الف اصابة تؤدي الى الوفاة . وبذلك يكون معدل الإصابات :4 إصابات عمل كل ثانية و حادث خطير كل 3 دقائق.
فأماكن العمل من ورش ومصانع ومختبرات تعتبر بيئات غير طبيعيه من حيث درجات الحرارة العالية والآلات الدواره، والآجهزة الحساسة والتفاعلات السريعة، والمواد السامة وما الى ذلك.
والسلامة المهنية مسؤولية كل فرد في موقع العمل ومرتبطة بعلاقة مع من حوله من الأشخاص والآلات والأدوات والمواد وطرق التشغيل وغيرها.. فالسلامة المهنية لاتقل عن أهمية الانتاج وجودته والتكاليف المتعلقة به.
فقد أصبحت للسلامة أنظمة وقوانين يجب على العاملين معرفتها كما يجب على الإدارة تطبيقها وعدم السماح للعاملين بتجاوزها ، و أن يكون هناك تدريب وإشراف صحيح للعاملين على هذه الأنظمه حتى يمكن تلافي العديد من مخاطرالعمل التي تحدث للعاملين في بيئات العمل المختلفة.

الأهداف العامة التي تسعى السلامة والصحة المهنية إلى تحقيقها
حماية العنصر البشري من الإصابات الناجمة عن مخاطر بيئة العمل وذلك بمنع تعرضهم للحوادث والإصابات والأمراض المهنية .
الحفاظ على مقـومات العنصر المادي المتمثل في المنشآت وما تحتويه من أجهزة ومعدات من التلف والضياع نتيجة للحوادث .
توفير وتنفيذ كافة اشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية التي تكفل توفير بيئة آمنة تحقق الوقاية من المخاطر للعنصرين البشري والمادي .
تستهدف السلامة والصحة المهنية كمنهج علمي تثبيت الآمان والطمأنينة في قلوب العاملين أثناء قيامهم بأعمالهم والحـد من نوبات القلق والفزع الذي ينتابهم وهم يتعايشون بحكم ضروريات الحياة مع أدوات ومواد وآلات يكمن بين ثناياها الخطر الذي يتهـدد حياتهم وتحت ظروف غير مأمونة تعرض حياتهم بين وقت وآخر لأخطار فادحة .

نتائج العمل بنظام الصحة والسلامة المهنية
نتائج مباشرة
‎ الخطر الكامن في العمل وسبل تلافيه يؤدي إلى: من خلال تعرف العاملين على
تقليل اصابات العمل والأمراض‎ ‎المهنية للعاملين 
ندرة الحوادث والكوارث الناتجة عن العمل في المنشأة‎
نتائج‎ ‎غير مباشرة :
‎ ‎بتقليل الاصابات والحوادث نحافظ على الأيدي العاملة الماهرة مما‎ ‎يؤدي لزيادة الانتاجية وبالتالي فاقتصاد رابح‎.
‎ عند مقارنة المبلغ المصروف على‎ ‎السلامة المهنية في المنشأة مع المبلغ الممكن صرفه في حال حدوث الاصابات ‏نجد أن‎ ‎معدل التوفير مرتفع‎.
أهمية السلامة الصناعية
تهتــــــم السلامة الصناعية ( الأمن الصناعى ) بحماية عناصر الإنتاج الثلاثة من المخاطر وهى :- 
 القوى البشرية 
 الآلات
 المواد 


وقــــــد وضعت مجموعة من القوانين واللوائح للعمل بها لحماية العناصر الثلاثة كالآتي :- 

أولا : القوى البشرية :

حمايـــــــة القوى البشرية المتمثلة في المنتجين والمهندسين , من الحوادث والإصابات ( أي من مخاطر العمل وأضراره ) وذلك عن طريق الآتي :- 
• توفير العدد اليدوية المناسبة للعمل والتأكد من سلامتها
• التدريب الأمن على استخدام العدد اليدوية والآلات .
• إحاطة المنتجين بمخاطر العمل وأضراره , عن طريق اللافتات الإرشادية والمحاضرات التثقيفية.
• تسوير وحجب مصادر الخطر بالآلات والماكينات وذلك بوضع وقاء جيد كالأغطية أو الشبكات المعدنية أمام السيور والتروس والأجزاء الخطرة .
• توفير وسائل الوقاية الشخصية .
• تهيئة ظروف عمل آمنة صحيحة مثل مكان متسع – إضاءة جيدة – تهوية – خفض الضوضاء بقدر المستطاع ... الخ .

ثانيا : الآلات والمعدات : 

المحافظــة على المال العام المتمثل في الآلات والمواد من التلف والمخاطر المختلفة باتباع الإرشادات التالية :- 
• عدم إساءة استخدام الآلات والماكينات أو تشغيلها في غير الأغراض المخصصة لها .
• صيانة الآلات والمعدات .
o صيانة دورية .. ( نظافة الالات وتزييتها وخاصة الأسطح الانزلاقية المتحركة , حماية لها وحفاظا على حساسيتها ودقتها , واستمرارها في العمل لمدة اطول. 
o صيانة طارئة .. ( عند حدوث أي عطل يجب استدعاء الفنى المختص لإصلاح العطب ) . 
o فصل التيار الكهربى بعد الانتهاء من العمل اليومى . 
• حماية المواد والخامات وقطع الغيار ... الخ , من التلف باتباع الآتي :- 
o الوقاية من الأخطار الناجمة من الكهرباء .
o الوقاية من الأخطار الناتجة عن نشوب الحرائق . 










السلامة والصحة المهنية فى القرآن الكريم

يحق لنا القول أن تعاليم الاسلام هي المرشد الأول في الدعوة لالتزام بقواعد الأمن والسلامة كما هو شأنه في كل شئ فقد سبق الاسلام الثورة الصناعية بقرون بدعوته الى السلامة وكانت نظرته اليها اعم واشمل من النظرة المادية ن فهي نظرة انسانية ورحمة ورفق تتعدى الهدف المادي المحدد ولا ادل على ذلك من قوله تعالى في محكم كتابه العزيز. 
والله يدعو الى دار السلام " الآية رقم 25 من سورة النساء” ها هوالله سبحانه وتعالى يدعونا جميعاً لنبذ الشر وابعاد الضرر حتى نعيش فى أمان وسلامة 
يا أيها الذين آمنوا خذوا حذركم " الآية رقم 71 من سورة النساء”
فالحذركل الحذر من أى خطر يحدق بنا بالابتعاد عنه أو التعامل معه باستخدام الاساليب الوقائية المناسبة 
ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكة " الآية 194 من سورة البقرة”
فاننا حين نلقى بانفسنا وسط الخطرسواء فى العمل أو غيره دون اتخاذ الحماية الضرورية كأننا نشرع فى الانتحار وأذى النفس الذى حرمه الله 
وجعل لكم سرابيل تقيكم الحر " الآية رقم 81 من سورة النحل”
أنظروا الى هذه الآية اليست تتكلم عن وسائل الحماية الشخصية ومنها الوسائل الوقائية الخاصة عند التعرض للحرارة العالية, في الافران بصورة عامة سواء المعالجة او اللحام وغيرها. 
يكاد سنا برقه يذهب بالابصار " الآية رقم 43 من سورة النور”
هناك فى علم السلامة والصحة المهنية خطر الضوء المبهرعلى العين والذى قد يؤدى الى العمى فأعمال اللحام بالقوس الكهربى مثلاً لها من وسائل الوقاية الشخصية من نظارات خاصة ما يمكنها من حماية العين من خطرالضوء المبهر للحام. 
ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقاً حرجاً كأنما يصعد فى السماء" الآية رقم 125 الانعام”
من أنواع المخاطر الطبيعية التى يتعرض لها علم السلامة والصحة المهنية بالشرح تغيرات الضغط الجوى. فكلما ارتفعنا الى أعلى يحدث انخفاض فى الضغط الجوى مما يجعل التنفس فى هذه الظروف صعباً. بعكس الانخفاض عن منسوب سطح البحر حيث يحدث ارتفاع فى الضغط كما يحدث للغطاسين مثلاً . وهناك اجراءات وقائية خاصة للعاملين تحت الماء فى أعمال انشاءات الجسور والكبارى فوق البحار والانهار منها خروج الغطاسين التدريجى من الضغط العالى الى العادى طبقاً لتوقيتات محددة ومعروفة. 
“ظهر الفساد فى البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدى الناس"
إن تأثير الإنسان فى تخريب البيئة بحجة التنمية ، واستنزاف موارد المياه والإسراف فى استغلال الثروات الطبيعية كل ذلك أدى الى ما نعانيه اليوم من بيئة غير صحية, ويشمل تلوث البيئة والبحر وطبقة الهواء فوقهما وهو ما أشار إلية القران الكريم. 
إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين " الآية رقم 222 من سورة البقرة”
هى النظافة التى ارتبطت ارتباطا مباشرا بمفهوم الطهارة ومنع التلوث وكان لها الأولوية فى التعاليم الإسلامية. كما ان الإسلام فى كثير من الآيات أرسي الأسس والمبادئ التى تحقق سلوكاً بيئياً سليماً ومتوازناً من منطلق دعوته إلى الاعتدال ونبذ الإسراف والحث على التعلم والنظافة والاعتناء بالصحة العامة ورعاية الأحياء النباتية والحيوانية وتنميتها وعدم تدميرها وإهلاكها.




مخاطر بيئة العمل
من أكبر الأخطاء التي يعتقد معظم الصناعين بأن مخاطر العمل تنحصر بالمخاطر التي ترى بالعين المجردة فقط مثل المخاطر الميكانيكية ومخاطر التمديدات الكهربائية لكن الصحيح بأن مخاطر بيئة العمل كثيرة ومتشعبة والمخاطر التي لا ترى بالعين قد تكون أخطر لكونها تحتاج إلى خبرة لكشفها والسيطرة عليها والتي تكون معظم الاصابات بنتيجتها لذا يجب علينا فهم طبيعة المخاطر وادركها من حيث التصنيف. 
مما يسهل علينا عملية مراجة الأخطار الموجودة في بيئة العمل ورصدها وتقييمها وإختيار الطريقة المناسبة للسيطرة عليها وحماية العاملين بالمركز وفروعه.
جدول مخاطر بيئة العمل

أين الباقي؟


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو التكرم بارسال المخاطر التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها اصحاب ورش تصليح السيارات (ميكانيك وكهرباء)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mechanic power (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (11 يناير 2011)

الى كل العاملين والمهتمين بالسلامة والصحة فى الصناعات العامة ومجال الانشاءات 
اليكم دورة الاوشا للصناعات العامة ودورة الاوشا للانشاءات 
باللغة العربية


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (11 يناير 2011)

استكمال المرفقات 
نستكمل فى وقت اخر 
نظرا لانشغالى


----------



## عبدالرقيب المغربي (13 يناير 2011)

لوسمحتم ساعدوني 
مطلوب مني بحث تخرج عن "الأمان والسلامه في الشركات النفطيه"وإمكانياتي ضعيفة


----------



## foueddca (14 يناير 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن هيان (19 يناير 2011)

شكرن


----------



## محمودالحسيني (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abo beash (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## rmka (31 يناير 2011)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(من سلك طريقا يلتمس به علما سهّل الله طريقه الى الجنة) .
وسهل الله طريقكم ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى ،ومن المؤكد ان مجهودكم سيثمر ،وستكون له آثار كبيرة ، ومستمرة ، وتعود عليكم بالشكر الجزيل ،والاجر العظيم ، فهذا أعظم مرجع تدريبي في الوقت الحاضر .


----------



## Safety Adviser (16 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع متكامل


----------



## korba (16 فبراير 2011)

لقد قرأت الإعلان عن الدورات التي ستقيمها شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية و التجارة . وحقيقة هي دورات متميزة ونحن بأمس الحاجة إلى مثل هذة الدورة لكني فوجئت بتكلفة هذه الدورات
فدورة الصحة و السلامة المهنية oshaتكلف 25000ليرة سورية و هو مبلغ كبير جداً بالنسبة لي ..وأعتقد أنه كذلك بالنسبة لكثيرين أيضاً .... فأعتقد ان أغلبنا من ذوي الدخل المحدود.
نحن نريد مثل هذه الدورات لكن نرجو الرأفة بنا


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## magdymeshoo (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## egole (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر
و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## dole99 (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور حقيقه اخي....


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله في حياتك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## حمودى150 (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا معلومات غاية فى الاهمية


----------



## بوحصة (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## بتول الأحمر (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك، وجزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي تعم فائدتها في مثل هذه المواقع التفاعلية، عن جد مجهود كبير وقيم يستحق الشكر، ولنا في نفوس الطيبين ودائع ذكرى وحسن طبائع.


----------



## sada A (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله


----------



## quality2 (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## saadzawawi (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وللقائمين على المنتدى


----------



## احمد آل حميد (25 أبريل 2011)

موضوع قيم تشكر علية،،،،


----------



## سما الاسلام (3 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmeto152000 (3 مايو 2011)

*شكرا*

شكر و تقدير

إن كان من شكر و تقدير فللواحد القدير على إنجاز هذا العمل ثم لمن بذل جهده ووقته 
أبحث عن كلمات توازي المجهود الذي بُذل في إخراج هذا العمل إلى الوجود، ولكني لا أجدها .

و لكن مهما أني أثنيت .. و سأُحيلهم إلى من يُقدر عملهم حق قدره ويكافئهم عليه .. فأقول:
جزاكم الله خيرا .. جزاكم الله عدد حروف الكلمات التي كُتبت و عدد الكلمات التي تم ترجمتها و عدد الدروس و سلاسل الحديث التي أثريتم بها الموقع و عدد الدقائق التي أمضيتوها في بناء هذا العمل
و كذلك الشكر موصولا....
إلى كل موقع أستفدنا منه و الى كل كتاب عرضناه كاملا أو أقتبسنا منه و الى كل مؤلف شارك بمجهوده:3::3:


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (13 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سليم صبرة (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله على جهودك


----------



## حلم عالم (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## mohamed elrobaa (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة المفيدة


----------



## الشاغور (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## عماد المشهداني (24 يونيو 2011)

كل الادعية وكل الكلمات قليلة بحكم يا استاذنا المهندس القدير غسان ولكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع القيم
امنياتنا لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والسداد وكثر الله من امثالكم 
ونطلب من اخونا المهندس غسان ان يكمل ما بداه من المحاضرات الخاصة بالمخاطر الهندسية حيث بدا بمخاطر العدة ولم يكمل بقية فقرات هذا الجانب 
جعل الله هذا العمل الجبار والجهد العظيم في ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع بعلمكم جميع اخوانكم المسلمين
​


----------



## م باسل وردان (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
رائع جدا


----------



## nadajouli (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## taha habash (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات القيمة
ولكن اذا نريد جدولا بامحددات والمعايير الدولية لملوثات بيئة العمل


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tafa2012 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم
اذا كان من الممكن امدادنا بمعلومات خاصة عن السلامة والصحة المهنية فى شركات (البترول - الادوية - السيارات )
اكو شاكر جدا


----------



## ناصر الطوره (11 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس خليل شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعه والتي تفيد أي مهندس يعمل ضمن هذا المجال...ولكن هل لك ان تجمع هذه المعلومات بمجلد واحد ويتم تنزيله؟...وشكرا...م.ناصر الطوره من الاردن


----------



## سمير اللبيدى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المجهودالمبذول لايصال المعلومات المفيدة فى هذا المجال الحيوى فى الوقت الحاضر والذى نرجو ان يذداد الاهتمام به لاهميتة العظمة فى الحياة العامة والخاصة


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم جدا


----------



## mohamedmashaly (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرا يا باشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع وارجو ان تزيدنا من علمك بارك الله فيك


----------



## henoman (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

بجد شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75::20:


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود القيم المفيد


----------



## ابو شهد11 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Eliass (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المحاضره القيمه


----------



## محمد ابراهيم. (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء اولاً وقبل كل الشيء بشكر الاخوة القائمين على هذا الصرح العملاق واسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم .
ثانيا بسأل هل هنالك معاهد معتمدة يمكن يلجأ لها الراغبون ليكن الامر رسمي وينال الشهادات التي تخص الامن والسلامة ياريت تدولني وخاصة في مدينة جدة 

ولكم خاص شكري


----------



## vtc_sgl (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*
*


----------



## srdc (3 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم غالي دوره مهمه جدا 

والله استفدة كثير منها


----------



## علاء رضوان (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المحاضرات القيمه وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## reda2006 (9 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## loda101 (16 يناير 2012)

thanks it's a wonderful topic and we expect more .....


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

if some one is interested to be working in Safety he can go through some very high professional courses in saudi Arabia and all the certtificate will be issued from USA.


----------



## hassan-zzz (28 يناير 2012)

منتدى اكتر من رائعجزاكم الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedmashaly (3 فبراير 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد معن (7 فبراير 2012)

والله ياشباب جزاكم الله كل خير وياريت نكمل حتى يستفيد كل الناس


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلى رأي الأخوة في تونس شيء كبير


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (3 مارس 2012)

عظيم


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (3 مارس 2012)

شيء عظيم


----------



## alzeer2020 (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (24 مايو 2012)

دورة مفيدة كثيرة الفائدة وغزيرة المعلومات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 3del (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الناصح الامين (21 يونيو 2012)

استاذنا الفاضل
شكرا على هذه المعلمات القيمة
ارجو ايضاح مجال عمل 
wpc
work permit coordinator
مع التقدير


----------



## ronahi (22 يوليو 2012)

شكرا كثيرا لك ايها المهندس النبيل على هذه الدورة القيمة والمفيدة وجزاكم الله كل خير
ولكن لي سؤال حول موضوع كيفية انشاء التقارير الخاصة بهذه المخاطر يعني ماهي النقاط التي لازم نفحصها باستمرار وكيفية تحديد ذلك


----------



## محمود البشير 683 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع جيد في تقديمه ونتمى الإكثارمن هذه المحاظرات مع شكري الخالص للكاتب


----------



## hussam abbas (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو ان تفيدونا في موضوع المتطلبات العامة لكفاءة مختبرات المعايرة والاختبار (iso 17025 ) لاهمية هذا الموضوع ولقلة البحوث الخاصى به. بارك الله في جهود الجميع.


----------



## د.سعد (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو مشكوريين اعلامنا مواضيع تادورة ومدتها وكيفية الحصول على فيزا الدخول واين تقام وتكاليفها وهل تمنح شهادة 

وشكراااااااااا
د.سعد رشدي


----------



## محمد البنان (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك على هذه المادة العلمية الممتعة وادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح ( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة )


----------



## كتكوت حباب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود


----------



## كصارة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم دوما من المبدعين 
:6:


----------



## الحكماني (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## مصطفى السجافي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى السجافي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات مفيدة 
بارك اللة فيك


----------



## مصطفى السجافي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رووعة


----------



## مصطفى السجافي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

والله معلومات راقية جدا


----------



## arch_hany81 (25 يناير 2013)

*رد: المحاضرة الأولى: مفهوم السلامة المهنية*

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم ..


----------



## وليد زهران (26 يناير 2013)

*رد: دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

بارك الله فيك وجذاكم عنا خيرآ


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.bassel (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

الله يجزيك الخير على هالمعلومات القيمة وبوركت جهود


----------



## جاسم محمد جابر (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: المحاضرة السادسة - المخاطر الفيزيائية - الضجيج*

التوفيق والشكر الجزيل للأخ المهندس غسان خليل


----------



## mutDeng (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jassir (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

many thanks


----------



## aminealg (18 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ecc1010 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------

